# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells : Part 10



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi all

x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hello


happy new year to everyone and a very warm welcome to the newbies!!

i am another success story of the SEFC!! I second honeypot on never giving up hope 

good luck to everyone may 2009 be kind to us all

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

How comes we keep getting new homes?!

Wow honeypot - what an amazing story!  I'm glad the sefc never loses faith/hope and supports your decision to keep trying!  That Is one expensive but I'm sure worth every penny baby! You must be so happy that you never gave up hope. 

Mombasqueen - only 2 more days left of pill popping!  I hope you find the injections a bit better  .  It will all be worth it in the end whatever though.  Is this your first attempt?  I should be starting shortly after you.  I've got an appt tomorrow about IVF.  I will be in day 14.  Do you know what day you start an IVF cycle on?  Will I have to wait until after next af?

Hi Elaine - hope you're enjoying last month off before starting in Feb!

Can't wait to find out about starting IVF tomorrow!!!  

Is anyone on here on their 2ww at the mo?


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello girls,

Just been browsing this thread. Like a couple of others here I've been reffered to the Chaucer for IVF (NHS). Well, when I say referred I saw Dr Rafla at KCH is October and he told me I'd have the appt for inital chat and plan in January. It hasn't materialsed yet. I've contacted Chaucer and they have my details but I'm not even on the system yet!! Apparently there is now a 6 month waiting list for NHS or private - this I found out via the Chaucer thread. So, DH and I have been thinking about trying a private clinic somewhere else. I'm in Canterbury so the Chaucer would have been ideal, but SEFC is the next closest. After reading your posts it sounds like a good choice  

Just thinking, would I be able to get the NHS go at SEFC instead of at the Chaucer? Anyone else doing that? I could really do with saving the pennies...


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck to all of you going thru or embarking on treatment....

This time last year, I thought I would only have one child, I had a son from IVF in 2003 and we had trouble conceiving no 2.  I even had 2 failed attempts at ARGC.  I came to SEFC and it is the nicest clinic ever.  I had one failed IVF there and then at my follow-up Mr R and I decided t try something different- IUI, which is so much different to IVF so easy on the body.  I had my IUI last February and gave birth to twins in October - so it can and does work - nerver give up....

I have been there and am a success story to prove it!

Love and luck to all

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, congrats Sarah on the twins!  I hope you are managing to get some rest between feeds and nappy changes!  That's the first time I've heard of someone going from IVF to IUI!  Mr R certainly knows what he's doing though!  We've had one go at IUI which didn't work, although it was a perfect case the whole way through, so he encouraged us to try IVF.  I'll be starting the beginning of this month!  

You don't have to inject for long at SEFC do you?  Is that cos the month they put you on the pill for is the down regulation bit which some people inject for?  Only works out that I'll be injecting for a week if I respond as quickly as I did with the drugs for IUI!  Does that sound right or have I got it all wrong?  Still a bit confused!!!   I told MR R how awful I felt on the drugs during IUI and they were at a much lower dose, so he said he will give me a different make which will work just as well, which is great, I will heopefully be able to eat something at least!   The sedation sounds scary - I'm scared of what I'll say in my sedated state - hopefully nothing embarrassing!   

Dezert - some of us are on NHS at SEFC, but I was referred through the Chaucer, think you have to be referred by them.  Good luck X


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Happy New Year and welcome to the newbies. Wishing you all well.

I am about to start IVF/ICSI for a sibling for our daughter (baseline scan on 23rd Jan). Feeling really apprehensive. Not really sure why as I have done it all before. I think its just the thought of all the ups and downs you can have along the way, although it is so worth it.  Just need to get into a positive state of mind.

Congratulations Sarah on your twins. Mr R told me they have a high rate of twin pregnancies although from February the guidelines are changing to only put back one embyro where possible. Not sure of all the details.

Take care
Lisa
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Good luck with the IVF/ICSI  .  I have not heard of a IVF/ICSI split before, do they inject half the embryoes and leave the other half to it?  Is that in case IVF on it's own doesn't work?  Sorry I've got so many questions!    Congrats on your daughter, it must make you feel a lot more optimistic this time as you know that it can and does work for you!  I have no children yet, so although they have found nothing wrong, I have no idea whether the IVF will work for me or not!  Mr R is great and really positive though, he makes me feel so much more positive after seeing him.  He told us that it would be fine for us to have 2 embryoes put back, apparently it's only dangerous for certain people to have twins, it depends on your age and weight etc.  So he will be advising some people to only have 1 put back.

Is it the short protocol that they use at SEFC?  I won't be injecting for long, but am on the pill beforehand for a month, so not sure if long or short!  I have just looked at my notes and it says to start the pill on 24/01 and stop on 25/02, this is more than a month?!  Is this right or has she worked it out wrong?  

Take care everyone X


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Luci-Lu - I'm not really sure how the ICSI/IVF split thing works. I think it will on depend on how good or bad DH's sample looks. I think they split the eggs between IVF and ICSI procedures. Guess I'll be finding out soon. Yes having had a successful outcome (for which I will be eternally grateful) does make me feel more positive but I just think I will be more disappointed if it doesn't work and having to deal with all those emotions again. There are other things that worry me but this isn't the place to go into them.

It must be very frustrating not knowing what is causing your infertility but a least in theory there is nothing wrong and you may just need a little extra help. I suffer from PCOS and have very stubborn ovaries.

They always used to do short protocol at SEFC. I am on the pill too (for more than a month) so not really sure if thats long or short protocol. I would probably say still short but not sure.

Hope everyone else is ok. Anyone else having treatment in January??

Take care
Lisa
x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Happy New Year!

I haven't been here for ages, Sorry. Too many things happening at the same time.

i am also having ICSI this month. I started the pill on 22nd December and finished 09th Jan. My baseline is tomorrow with Marion.

Luci- No, I wouldn't think she got it wrong. It depends on how many people are on the list and what your cycle is like i think. SEFC put most of their pts on Microgynon, it helps keep things quiet better apparently, because the side effects are not so severe where people have had to swap and mess about. This way they can plan the cycle better for you. I got headaches, sore boobs and all that, but i could just grin and got on with it, but reading from other people's entries who were on the sniffer they had some pretty bad side effects!

To answer your question, I had to wait for one cycle of and started on the second. ''Just to clean you up and so i can start fresh'' marion said (she's lovely!)

I think this is short, it's only about 6 weeks from start to finish. I should be done by week beginning 26th, my beanies should be on board! . I am looking forward to all this ride, but saying that the story might change tomorrow . One can never tell... but i am staying positive.

Lisa- Hi. When did you start? Good luck!

Sarah- Well! You are the living proof! When we went for the initial consultation, i checked their album in the waiting room, and true, they have quite a few numbers of twinnies! SEFC is actually one of those with successful numbers of them. I am hoping he will be ok with me putting 2 back, he said we will see depending on the quality of the beanies as well... so fingers crossed!

Dezert- Yes, SEFC take NHS pt's but not straight from the GPs because the NHS contract has not gone through as yet (is what i found out). They are pretty much a private clinic. They have an agreement with the Chaucer, this is what i found out when i was kept waiting for months at the Chaucer, got referred to SEFC and then got told NO then the agreement issue came out. But they are private

any way, Lunch over... before they start  

Take Care everyone...

xxnaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy new year mombasqueen!  Wow, it's come round really quickly for you, you must be so excited!  Just think - you'll have some babies on board by the end of this month!     
Thanks re info on microgynon, I always forget to ask questions when I'm there and so am always left wondering!  I'm also one of those indecisive people who always thinks what other people are getting is better!   So when I read about how other clinics work I worry that they might be better!   Mr R told me that they don't go to blast stage at SFEC, any idea why that is?  I'm trying to trust him that he makes the right decision for us, but as my step sister just got pregnant with twins from going to blast stage, I feel like it works!  Sorry about ranting over my worries!  

It's great that they have a high number of twins there, I would love to have twins! 

Hi Lisa - hope you're doing ok on the pill, how much longer are you on it for?  I'm sorry that you are feeling more anxious about it this time, I suppose when you have 1 child, you want another one for them aswell as yourself, so it must be hard.  Fingers crossed you will be as successful this time as last time.  Try and do everything you did last time and try and stay relaxed about it, at least you have a lo to keep you occupied!

Hope we all get our BFP's very soon!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

We have twins from SEFC .. but to be honest, given the higher risk of complications that can affect their health, it's not something I'd wish for!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello
I am new here
My name is Jennie and I am on my first ICSI cycle with my fiance 
We are going for our second stimming scan tomorrow and hope that egg collection will be Friday
I am not really sure what to expect
I want this to work so very much
Am feeling very bloated with hormones and my legs are getting sore from injections too
Can't wait for the next bit now
Trying not to get too excited or scared


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Jennie- Welcome, I hope you will find more comfort here like the rest of us have and wish you all the very best with your tx
When did you start stimming? How are the injections? Hopefully i start mine tomorrow based on what the scan will reveal...

xxNaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Mombasqueen - how did the scan go? Fingers crossed for you that you can start stimming today 

Jeannie - lots of good luck to you! What did the scan reveal? Hopefully you can have egg collection tomorrow and you have lots of big healthy eggs in there! Sorry that you aren't feeling great, but it will all be worth it 

Drownedgirl - I'm sorry if I sounded insensitive or selfish . I was concerned about the risk to twins but when I spoke to Mr R about it, he said that he couldn't see there was much risk involved if I was to have twins, he said that the studies done on risks associated with twins are general and include evryone who has them i.e. teenage girls, over 40's and very overweight women. This therefore makes it look like they are a big risk. He told us that there is no reason why a young, healthy woman shouldn't have twins. This is why I am no longer worried about it. Obviously the health of any babies I have (hopefully!) is of great concern to me and I want them to be as healthy as they can be. I think it's just when you have been waiting so long to have a baby, it's only natural to feel like you want twins.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello my Lovelies....

Well! Today was brilliant apart from the fog and having to drive all the 31miles to the clinic. I start injecting today. I met a new nurse, so lovley! They really make you feel at ease. The lining was 4.0 and i am ready to start stimming!       when we were there and everything was cleared, the womb looked fine, ovaries fine, linning ready... it was very emotional! I started   ing being the bundle of river, it really hit home and then DH cuddled me and said he loves me for what i am having to go through for the two of us! That even made it worse! I am happy but also plan to take it as it comes. so right now... I am more than   and in love. This treatment has brought us closer i feel... 


I forgot what she had said to me when i went into the changing room, so i called DH and asked him ''did she say everything bottom off, he sadi yes and if you have a dooda too, i said No i haven't got a doodah (tampon) the nurse couldn't help herself! What is he like     . He was told all the pros and cons and told if i look funny after the med he should leave me alone and drop it unless he wants me to have him for tea or dinner... poor him! I am planning to flush it all off though.. i have started drinking alot of water already so I am prepared. other than that... please keep me in your    ers..

I am on: Suprecur 0.3ml daily and Gonal F 150IU daily until next wednesday again when they will check on the progress... fingers crossed!

I wish all of you all the very best in your txs and keep us informed! 

xxNaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats mambasqueen!  That's excellent news that you are all ready to go now!  Good luck with the first injections today.  Have you done any before?  I had them for IUI, but not so much, I was having Puregon I think and it made me feel absolutely dreadful!  Mr R said he will give me a different one this time.  Let me know how you feel on the Gonal F!  Is that the one they usually give for IVF?  

What is your DH like!  He sound lovely and v supportive, u r very lucky that you have got him there with you through all of this  .  My DP only comes to the clinic when he has to (i.e. to do his bit!) and he said he would come for EC too, but I will have to go to all the scans by myself .  I wish he could come with me, especially when I find out how many follicles we have, I don't know how I will tell him, he doesn't even talk over the phone properly when I ring him at work  .  Don't know how I'll drive myself home if it's bad news  .

Good luck with the injections and the water drinking! X


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Aaaaaw Luci! - Why wouldn't he come? I think Men tend to keep things to themselves forgetting that anything like this treatment, one cannot afford to do that. How are you meant to know what he is thinking of? He may be nervous like you are... but it's nice to get involved... Aaaw sweety! I am sure he will see it this way soon.. in fact he might surprise you and turn up for the day of your follicle scan... I hope he does to give you that support.

Yeah! DH has been surpportive and i feel i have needed him the most this time because all this is new and very daunting for me. To answer your question; No I have never done them before. In fact, i can't stand needles, so today will be fun  . I have been crap at work though... i just hope they can put up with me a bit longer... i leave my current job next week to start a nw one Feb. I have decided to take the rest of January off, put my feet up, finish my tx and then start my new job Feb.

Gonal F is the pre-filled syringe which i think is great! No fuffing around like with Menopour, where you have to mix powders with liquids and all that... so i am pleased. I actually had my scan done by Dominique not Marion as they were in a meeting when we arrived. She was fab! very chatty 

Thank you. I will come back and tell you how it went... I hope i wont chicken out.... 

xxNaomie


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I was lucky that I almost always got to go to the clinic with Hobbesy.. plus she did the hard part anyway!

Re the twins thing, I wasn't saying you were selfish.. just noting that there are women who get pg with two and then disaster happens. I think one baby is a lot safer... my pg was rather overshadowed by fear, and that seems quite common!

GL to everyone!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Well... just to update you

The first injection went in around 9.30 and GOD!!!  Iam not sure i am having any fun! DH was really great though...he was very encouraging, made me sit down and then grabbed the fat and just went for it  I give him that. Well it was more to get back at me.. I told you!  I almost chickened out and didn't want to see it go in  ! it stung only for a while and then i didn't feel anything after that... 

So! First jab done... Let's hope the rest will be like today's... better, ha..ha...  it's an experience if anything

xxNaomie


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

As chief hater of needles I can heartily recommend a cube of ice held on the spot you want it go in for a bit before he jabs it in. The first is probably the worst anyway so you've done that


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done on the first injections!   Your husband sounded great, my dp always took to long, so I would start panicking and he pushed it in really slowly so that it stung like mad!  He was worried about hurting me apparently!   Getting it over with quickly is definately the way to go!  Well done!

Well, I spoke to my dp about how I was worried about going for the scans by myself, the reason he hasn't offered to come is because he would have to book a days holiday each time, and he doesn't get much.  So I can understand, I would want him to have some left for the end of the year if the IVF works first time!    Plus, because I'm the one who does all the research and goes to most of the appointments, he didn't really understand how important these scans are.  He did offer to take a day off to come with me now, but if it doesn't work, he's gonna need the holiday for the appointments next time  .  My dp is so laid back about it all, he hardly ever talks about it actually - only when I bring it up!  Maybe it's cos I talk about it too much  .  I wish he would show a bit more interest and get excited about it like me though!  I think he doesn't want it to 'take over our lives' like it does for some couples who have been having tx for years.  But I find it's pretty unavoidable at the moment, it's all I want to think about!

Don't worry about being crap at work - you are leaving soon anyway!   That's great that you've got some time off to finish tx and relax.  What's the new job?  I take it they won't know about tx?  I've just started a new job too, in December, and had IUI 1 week after being there!  I didn't tell them though, as only needed 1 day off for it.  I think I will have to tell them about IVF though, I'm scared and will feel really bad about it!  

I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy your pregnancy drowned girl, I can understand that it must be much more worrying when you are carrying 2.  I'm glad that it went well for you though and now you have 2 healthy babies X


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

ooh i do feel for you and the injections!!  Hobbsey i think i could give you a run for your money on the hater of injections   ) i used to have two pillows over my head and used to pinch my DH so hard.....this was after about 10 mins of me saying "hang on hang on not ready yet just give me a minute" and then me running round almost in tears saying "almost ready just one more minute!!!"     i remember my DH losing his pateince a few times and getting more bruises on his legs than me!!! Usually the injecions were never felt anyway and i felt a right wally afterwards. The next time was no better tho    i remember once the bed collapsing when i was waiting for my injection once and my DH got really stressed that he had to fix it ready for bedtime and that time i thought i better be good now and just gritted my teeth (i didn't pinch him that time either lol)

i look at my two beauties now and the injections are a thing of the past and they were worth every stab!!! Good luck to you all!!!    

thinking of you all xxxxx

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I injected myself with heparin every day from march 07 till june 08! So there!


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

drownedgirl said:


> I injected myself with heparin every day from march 07 till june 08! So there!


That doesn't make you chief needle hater, that makes you a glutton for punishment!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

hobbesy said:


> That doesn't make you chief needle hater, that makes you a glutton for punishment!


You're right. I had the easy bit of it, really. And all worth it in any case!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Luci- I am glad you spoke to DH. It's understandable what he has to do now... and especially with annual leave and all that. I hope you will be ok on your own though

hobbesy  where were you the day before yesterday.... . I am ok now thank you. I wish i had known especially with the first one. Tonight was no fun either because i started taking 2 jabs until next scan and i was not looking forward to it. Funny though because the Suprecur which i had last night did not sting but the Gonal F was big! and the fact you have to keep pressing the injector was murder! everytime DH pressed it it felt like a new stab!  . I will try the ice trick tomorrow and see...

lizzylou  you are funny! i had to call DH to come and read your entry!  and him couldn't stop ourselves! I can imagine! they do hurt though.. whether you are diabetic and have injected all your life or not! Needles prick! I will get there though if anything; i dont need to get used to them... i will try and put up with them just until i am done with my tx 

drownedgirl - 

jennie- how are you doing?

I am off to bed now with my hot water bottle....

xxNaomie


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

If you're really hating them (and I don't blame you!) there is always the option of popping along to the chemist and asking for some EMLA cream which is the 'magic cream' they give to kids in hospital, basically a local anaesthetic. You put a splodge on where you'll be doing the jab and cover it with either cling film or the proper covers that come with it. And hour later the patch of skin directly where the cream was will be be numb (trust me, i stabbed myself several times with a fork to check before i'd let rob near me the first time!)

Everyone finds their own way of doing things but I found I had to squidge the bit i wanted stabbing myself, (telling rob several times the exact spot) then he would sit to the right of me putting his left arm across (so i couldn't see and could rest my head on his shoulder) then did the injecting with his right hand (but not til I was ready and generally shouted something like 'go go now!')

If Gonal F is the same as the puregon pen you'll probably find on one or two of the days you have to inject twice with it as you'll run out of the drug halfway through. Whoever thought that was a good idea I don't know! But, they'll have explained that if its the case


You'll get there, and each jab is one step further. I had a fair few tears on the first day. In the middle of Sainsbury's amongst other places! (was trying to get some EMLA cream and they'd run out, poor woman was ringing round other 24 hour chemists to help the mad sobbing lady at her desk!) Before the end I'd had to do one set in a restaurant bar area, and one at some motorway services. The sweetest moment was when my little boy offered me a chewit after for being so brave!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

with two successful pgs and so many losses, I did heparin jabs for well over two yeqrs in the end, and only by the twins could I do it myself

before that dp did it and I used to scream or cry ..  so I do sympathise

remember it's all for a good cause

can you imagine poor hobbesy donating eggs but hating needles?!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, you injected for so long drowned girl!   I can't imagine injecting for that long, last time I was counting down the days until I didn't have to do it anymore, but of course I will have to again!  You must be a pro at it!  Any idea then why it stings like hell to me?  Don't feel the needle at all, but then starts to really sting and carries on for a little while after.  Don't know if it's anything to do with the angle or speed it's put in?  Advice on technique would be great!  As I cried quite a few times over it last time and it also took me ages to pluck up the courage to let dp jab me, which made it worse, better to get it over with!  I tried to do it myself once, but didn't even get as far as touching the needle to my skin before giving up and crying about it!  I just can't do it to myself.

You are a very brave and wonderful person hobbesy, you are amazing for putting yourself through that for somoeone else!  

I was gonna ask for Gonal F this time, as puregon makes me very sick, but it doesn't sound fun!  Anyone tried menopor?  How is that to inject? Is it a really big needle or big amount of Gonal F do you mean mombasqueen?!

Well, at least we should all be thankful that we take pills for downregging not more injections like other people seem to have!!!

I start the pill in a weeks time hopefully, started having af pains so should be here soon.  How did it make you feel mombasquuen?  Did you put on weight with it?

Good luck with injections tonight! X


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thinking of everyone and hope their cycles are going okay

I had my EC this morning and they got 20 eggs

Now I am just waiting until tomorrow to hear what has happened to them

All being well ET will be Monday 

Not sure what to think or feel or do now

Just wait x 

Jennie x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Of our 20 eggs, 16 were mature and only 7 fertilised
We are very disappointed but hoping these 7 will be good ones
We would like two put back in and some to freeze
But at least one to put back in is what we are now hoping for 

Love and luck to all x 

My ET  is at 1.30pm on Monday, all being well


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Jennie

Congratulations on EC going well sweetie  .  Although 7 must sem slightly disappointing when they collected so many, it's still a good number  .  I'm a bit confused, r u having 1 or 2 put back in?  If they put 2 back then that will still leave you with 5 - a good number to freeze.  And remember it only takes one!    So try and stay positive for Monday and I hope it all goes well  .

Good luck, get lots of rest and keep taking those vitamins and get started on the brazil nuts, pineapple juice and mushrooms!  Remember - positive thoughts only now!

XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Go go, 7 little embies!!


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for all the positive thoughts and kind words

I am feeling more positive now

We are hoping to have 2 put back in and would love to have 5 for the freezer but are preparing ourselves for the fact they may not all develop or be good enough

I thought the hardest bit was over with injections etc but this is tough too, the waiting ...


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

I am new to the SEFC in Tunbridge Wells.  I have started treatment this week, first cycle of IUI.  I came off the pill in August 2007 and never had a period return, after three attempts of clomid and no success, I had a laparocopy with ovarian drilling with Mr Wilcox in October 2008 with no success, so have now started my first IUI.  Fingers are crossed.  Any advice welcome.

Lisa xx

PS Luci-Lui - thanks for the link to the new home!  and thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

I wondered where you'd all gone - thought it had gone quite then discovered a new home   

Hope everyone is well - shall have a read but probably won't do personals as a) my brain is still suffering 'mumnesia'   b) my little munchkin is finding bedtime very funny tonight and keeps giggling rather than nodding off !! 

Just want to wish everyone luck and say to jennie - on this last tx i only got 4 eggs we had 3 fertilised and 2 put back and one of those is chuckling away on the baby monitor at this moment!! So have faith hun   

Right back soon xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you x 
I am getting excited about tomorrow now
17 hours to go!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Day 5 of stimms...

The jabs tonight still stung!  . I am just looking forward to Wednesday to hear what is in store for us... but ouch! my tummy is killing me. I feel it even when i cough.. scary! Feels like if i cough too strongly they will shoot out of me like bullets  . Never felt like this before... always been careful what i put in my mouth, but now.. i am an eating machine. I find that i eat more and drink more since starting the stimulating. I had to drink more while on the microgynon it was impossible to go a day without a headache so water helped me dilute it a bit.. there were days i was physically sick on it but it still worked.

Some people have asked what it was like while i was on the pill; I had never actually used the pill until i started tx. From when we got married we wanted to start a family straight away. Answer to your questions; while on the pill i suffered headaches everyday, mood swings and my (.) (.) were really sore like i was waiting for AF to come. I was always thirsty and incredibly hungry it was  at times ,and suffered acne. Nothing i used on my skin moisturized it enough... even the makeup made it look worse so i wore less of it... other than that... if i drunk enough fluids during the day it helped... so i just grinned and got on with it.

Jennie- Well done for getting this far on the  and  for tomorrow.

Luci- The needle is a bit big than the normal syringe, slightly longer. I think the best thing about it is it's prefilled. All you have to do is set the dialler on the units you are supposed to take and then just inject clicking until you can no longer click. but i find it stings more than the normal syringe of Suprecur! I will grin again and get on with it... that little price to pay..

Hobbesy - Hi and thank you for the tip. I have tried Cold packs but they dont do it for me.. I am getting some Emla cream tomorrow so hopefully i will have a rest soon.. i might actually request they use it for my blood tests and the drip, they always have trouble finding a vein on me... and this is so stressfull.

Waspey- Welcome. I hope you find comfort here like i have. These ladies are great! I wish you all the best in your tx too. I have also just started ICSI cycle and it is a rollercoaster they are not jocking! 

Tilly- Hello. How old is your little one? Aaaw! that is what i pray for... one day say exactly what you said '' your little munchkin'' 

drownedgirl- Hello. Thank you for your best wish. I hope you are well too

lizzylou-  you still make me laugh everytime DH looks at me with a cheeky look before stabbing me, i just giggle and then panick! Tonight he was very professional about it, the problem is i am running out of stab sites and it's beginning to hurt now.. we'll see.... I hope you are also well..

Good luck with your txs everyone

xxNaomie


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

It is done
I am home
We had one grade one/two and one grade two out of all our eggs
They are now floating around inside me after quite a traumatic transfer
The catheter bent back on itself
Now I am in bed with nutella, a banana, brazil nuts and a milkshake
Willing this to work


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Well done Jennie!  I'm sorry that the ET was quite traumatic, but you now have 2 healthy embryoes inside of you and you have done the hard bit.  I really hope the 2ww goes as quickly as it can for you!  Make sure you get lots of rest and eat lots of brazil nuts and milk!  Good luck XXX    

Well done mambasqueen too for getting to day 5!  When is your next scan to see how your follicles are growing?  They must be growing nice and big if you can feel them!    You must be nearly half way through stimming now, so that's great!  

The pill sounds awful!    I'm not looking forward to that at all!  Plus I've got to take it for over a month!  I've just started Zita West's healthy eating diet, which I was hoping to carry on up until ET and beyond, but it may be very hard to keep to if the pill makes me really hungry!    I had a millet salad today and have got veggie stir-fry and buckwheat for dinner!    Hoping to get as healthy as poss to improve my chances.

I work in a school, and they were talking about IVF in science today.  I got a bit upset cos the teacher was going on about how you shouldn't mess with nature as it could have bad consequences etc!     Really made me feel like sh*t    He has obviously had no trouble in that department.

Lisa - how is the IUI going?  Have you had any scans yet?  Hope it's going well XX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Thanks for all your messages of support.  Treatment so far so good.  I am managing ok with the injections, although have had a few headaches and hot flushes yesterday and today, I hope that means something is happening!  I am due to be back at SEFC Wednesday morning for my first scan so am praying that the follicles have grown!  Just want it to be wednesday now!

I used to take Microgynon before TTC and I had no problesm - so you may well be fine.

I am so glad I found this site, it is so nice to have other people to talk to and ask questions.  Does anyone ever meet up at all?

Lisa xxx


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Luci- I hope you are well... Please don't let my experience of the pill put you off. Even when you read about the sniffer some people have had complaints with it also.. i just found it hard, and i DID eat alot.. that's all, and as waspey says, you may well be fine! My stomach is swollen and painful when i move, feel bloated and really heavy like cramp, so hopefully the jabs are working their majic. I find out on Wednesday, so i will let you know. How dare he say '' don't mess with nature! If he had problems he would have gone the same route! who are the kidding? Even the priests now adays are gay!   let him get over himself! . Don't let him bring you down girl, this IS your destiny pursue it!

Jennie- Well done!  on being PUPO! I hope the 2ww is less stressful and all the best!

 - Everybody... I hope you are all well

Naomie


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the kind comments and to wish everyone well with their cycles
Looking forward to keeping up with your news on this thread 
It is good to have people to talk to who understand!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

I just wanted to say waspey-  for tomorrow. I willl have mine in the afternoon tomorrow as well. Please let us know how it went...  ers and loads of  vibes coming your way

- Everyone... i will be beck here tomorrow and then i will do personals

xxNaomie


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks for message Naomie, Hope yours all went ok today.

The drugs I was taking alongside the Suprecur have not worked, so I am to start a new one from tomorrow, I don't remember the name but it is a powder form you mix with liquid before injecting.  I am to do this every day until Monday morning when I go back to see if this has managed to stimulate my body.  So not feeling too great today really   I just hope for better news monday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Luci - have you started the microgynon yet?

Jennie - I hope you are doing ok?

Lisa xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lisa - really sorry that the drugs didn't work for you  .  You must be really gutted.  But at least you can start some new drugs straight away and don't have to wait to try again.  I really hope the new ones they give you work for you  .  Let's hope you get good news on Monday, it's not long now.  Treat yourself for having to go through more days of injecting!  Hope you feel ok on the new drugs   X

Naomie - how did it go  Sorry I didn't get a chance to get on here to wish you good luck.  Hope it was good news for you and you can have EC VERY soon!  Hee hee, thanks for that about the teacher who doesn't know what he's talking about and needs to stop pushing his opinions on other people!  U r right, this IS my destiny!!! 

I haven't started microgynon yet, af is due today/tomorrow so should be starting on Sat.  But it doesn't really matter if it's a few days late, I will still stop taking it when she says, as it will be over 3 weeks still I would have been on it for.  My baseline scan is booked for 2nd March.

Luck and love to all X


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi there

Good to see both new and old faces on this thread.  I am sorry that people are finding the injections a real problem, but each time you have a wobble just remember why you are doing it.  It will be worth it in the end.  I had to get over my fear of needles after 1 cycle, because my husband travels so much, so I have been there too, but like you say it isn't so bad once they are done - it's the anticipation and build-up that makes it worse

I am just about to leave to go for my 2nd scan to see how things are going.  The 1st scan showed 8 follies which was 3 more than last time so I am happy!  Egg collection should still be Friday.  Fingers-crossed!! 

I often sit in the waiting room wondering if another member is sitting opposite me.  I was thinking of making a badge or something that we could wear so that we would know a friendly face was also sitting waiting too... what do we think?

And what is that Teacher like?  Is that philosophy part of the National Curriculum?  Doesn't he perhaps know that one of his pupils may have been born of this medical miracle and is therefore sat thinking they are somehow unnatural.  Oh dear...

Anyway must go now.

M
x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

My first IUI cycle was abandoned on Monday due to poor response.  So am gonna start again as soon as possible and hope that a higher dose of medication does the trick.  Did anyone else have these problems?  Feel worried that I am not going to respond? 

Yes I think the badge sounds like a good idea, I have wondered the same thing when sitting in the waiting room.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Lisa x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh no Lisa  .  I'm so sorry.  You must feel awful at the moment.  I can't say I've had that experience, but I've seen loads of ladies that haven't responded well, but have gone on to get a BFP with a different drug or dose.  It's all about finding out what works for you.  I am sure that they will find the right medication for you soon though.  Good luck for next time and I hope it comes round quickly for you.  Please don't let yourself worry too much, you will get there I'm sure XXX  

M - hope the 2nd scan went well  .  8 follies is great, I hope they are all devel;oping well and you can go for EC soon.  Good luck    Nope, that isn't part of the curriculum to say that!  IVF is, but teachers aren't supposed to push their personal views on others!  I was thinking that any of their parents could easily have been going through IVF at the mo, imagine how worried they would have been for their parents after hearing that!

The badge idea sounds good - what design shall we have?!  Maybe we could have thsi on it:  , could we would look a bit crazy wearing it! XXX


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Luci- Thanks for checking on me... I am very sore but well Thanks.

Waspey- I am sorry hun. I don't know what to say, but my  ers are with you

- Everyone else i hope you are all well. Lisa Thank you for the PM, I hope yu are well...

I agree with the badge idea. I was in there Wednesday and nobody even smiles at each other! Ok we are strangers, and all sorts of things running in our heads..... but may be if we DID have something like a badge it will lighten the situation we are in, it helps to know.. oh! Susan is in the same league as me.. or something like that.. because having people in the same shoe as ourselves means a great deal! Yes! I am up for the idea...

A lot has happened since i was last here.. so here goes..

EC on Monday was ok. We got there at 11.15am as requested... and were called straight after checking in with reception. I was taken to my room, asked to change into my gown and then walked into the theatre. The needle for the pain relif was not adventorous at all. They ALWAYS have trouble finding my vein, after three attempts to get it IN AND right... i started feeling drowsy and off i went. I can remmebr a little bit of the events in the room and i remember DH walking out of the room.. he said he almost fainted whne i was in pain with the needle... and i remember him saying loudly to the nurse '' be gentle with her'' and then he walked out... He said he felt the pain i did... bless 

So afterwards i get wheeled into my room in a wheelchair, and then when i came round, the Dr came and told me they got 26 eggs all together.. but 17 were really good for tx, brilliant news! i was so excited! Emryologist came in shortly and asked DH to produce his sample....  Off he went.. came back very pleased with himself.. saying '' I gave them good stuff''   . I sat there... the nurse brought me some tea and biscuits.. and told me i had to do a wee before they could let me go. In between she went on to tell DH to lool after me.. and that i will feel sore for a while because 26 is a lo of stab wounds.. and my ovaries will be swollen for a while... so DH is under instructions to wait for me ''foot on hand! '' I need a little bell!  He has been good though..always asking how i feel..... 

So anyway.. Tuesday at 10.15 on the dot; the phone goes. Its the embryologist! Ok.... He then says '' Naomie I have some good news for you... we ICSI'd 13 out of 17 and 11 took   ! so we have 11 fertilised embryos for you! So i need you back in on Thursday to take your babies back home!! I started crying..I could not find a pen to write all this information down... i scribbled it with my eyeliner... Thursday 12.00 ET. i could not believe .. DH HAD produced good stuff.. i heard him yell '' GET IN THERE! from down stairs when he headr me ask again..... ooh! very emotional.

ET is Thursday and i shall come back here to let you know.

Apart from that...I feel battered.. and sore... and i think i will have to be off next week to keep my feet up and take it easy. I am so knackered.. and my (.) (.) are filling up.. they feel heavy and sore i think the cyclogest does this as it's a pregnancy related hormone thingy... isn't it

I will be back tomorrow

xxNaomie


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Naomie - that's an excellent result!  Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your transfer tomorrow.

M - sounds like you're making really good progress on this cycle.   that this'll be THE ONE for you.  Loads and loads of luck for EC on Friday.

Lisa - so sorry to hear that your IUI didn't work this time round.  I really hope that they can review the dose and/or drug and you'll respond next time.  I know from experience that getting the drugs right is sometimes just a bit of trial and error ... despite all the tests and checks they only find out how it works (or not) when they actually try.  

Well our news is that we're going back for another fresh cycle shortly - we see Mr R on Friday 13th Feb (just as well I'm not superstitious!) and then all being well will start mid-March.

 to everyone else.  I haven't forgotten my promise to sort out a trip to soft play for SEFC babies and anyone else who wants to go too.  I'll keep you all posted!

Katy x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

very quick post to wish naomie luck for tom!!          

hi and hugs to everyone else 

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Aah, Naomie - I felt really emotional reading your post!  It's made me really excited and scared about our turn.  Congratulations!  You did brilliantly, couldn't wish for a better result!  You poor thing though, the needle sounds painful and your poor ovaries!  I hope you are starting to feel better.  It's a good job you've got such a lovely dh to wait on you hand and foot!  Make the most of it!  

I hope today went brilliantly too and your little embryoes (have you had 2 put back?) are snuggling down comfortably right now.  Take it easy and think positive thoughts.  I will be   for you XXX  Let us know how the 2 ww goes, hope it flies by!  Oh, and have you finished work now?  Will be nice to relax in the 2ww.  How long do SEFC make you wait before testing?

That's good news about the appointment Katy, you shouldn't be far behind me  X


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Girls

I will be joining you again soon (sometime between Now and June!) .....very nervous about embarking on the whole tx thing...

lots of luck to you all ...

x HP


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies...

 Everyone... i hope you are all well....

I am officially in the   wagon   .

We had 2 transfered this pm and they were both Grade As at 8 cell. They have frozen the rest! Please keep me in your prayers... i should be testing on the Valentines week! 

I wont sit here long... i feel like i have been restabbed again today.. still feel tender and sore.. so i will be back here another time soon. My Gp is signing me off next week as i was at risk of OHSS and my ovaries are still a bit swollen so tender.. today felt a bit uncomfortable but Mr R did say he had no worries... and it should clear.. the worst thing would be for me to go back and get drained if ever, and then be released home... so loads of DVDs for me for a while... and pray for me for the 2wks  .

And DH still on duty BIG TIME  

Thak you for all your well wishes.. they have worked brilliant... 

xxNaomie


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks all for your kind messages.

Naomie - congratulations on the EC, it really makes me feel better to hear that there is success out there.  I hope the EC went well, look forward to hearing all about it.

Speak to you all soon

Lisa xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Naomie - congratulations on having two top-class embryos transferred!  Now make sure you put your feet up, and also drink gallons of water to keep the OHSS at bay ... oh, and sounds like your DH is following orders  

Honeypot - Great to hear that you're preparing to do more treatment - that makes two of us in the same boat.  Good luck with everything, and we might even meet at the clinic.

Hi to everyone - better leave it there for now as I'm supposed to be working  

Katy xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to bring bad news but I just needed to share 
I tested today, 14 days past EC, 11 days past ET
A total BFN
I didn't think I would be sad but I am so sad
I just want to get started again straight away
How soon can I start again?
??


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jennie i'm sorry to hear your news you wouldn't be normal if you weren't sad hun its so emotional  

Speak to the clinic & see what they say - i'm an impatient little thing and i started straight away  

xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure we can start staright away as DF needs a sperm DNA Fragmenttaion test and that has to be done via America.  I too am impatient.  I just assumed it would work. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Jennie,

Sending you a big    First, are you sure it's the right day to test?  When I had my successful cycle I was told to test 13 days after ET.  Check with the clinic on that one.  

As to when you start again, take the advice of the clinic and then see how you feel.  It's natural that you feel really sad right now and want to try again straight away.  For some people this is right, but I just needed a break from the emotional turmoil - not to mention getting over the drugs properly!  I did my first cycle in April 2006, 2nd in August 2006 and 3rd (successful) cycle in February 2007.  After the second failure I threw myself into work, went on a lovely holiday, then enjoyed Christmas and New Year.  From January it was serious healthy living in preparation for the third attempt.  For me this was the best way, but everyone is different.  

I see from your ticker that you're only 32, so you haven't got the clock ticking in quite the way that I have    Take your time to calm your thoughts, talk to DH and the clinic and see what you want to do.

Katy xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Katy
What you say makes a lot of sense
Thank you for taking the time
I am going to test again on Monday but I don't think it will be any different 
It feels like AF is well on its way
I have endometriosis and the pain is STRONG!
I am a school teacher and so think we will aim to tie next cycle in with the school holidays if at all possible
I am sad but I do want to move forward
Thank you again x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi jennie

sorry to hear of your result but it make sure you test on due date too, i tested on day 11 once and it was neg and when i tested on the correct day it was pos!!! (i did go on to have a m/c tho but pos all the same)

i am also a school teacher and it makes it easier having it in the school hols, luckily i had  an understanding head at the time!!

tkae care gotta go tea is up!!

lizzy
xxxxxxx


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone sorry its been a while.
Jennie - So sorry hun sending you a huge  
Mombasa - Sending you lots and lots of  .
Hello to katy and honeypot - Good luck for your future treatments.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Hayley x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Lizzy and Hayley
AF has arrived and so this cycle is definitely over for us
Just want to get right on with the next one now!
I really think that is the best thing we can do


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi 

Jennie am so sorry sending you hug!!    Try to keep strong and positive if you can, you will get there (it much easier for me to say that, but remember i have been where you are now  )

Was it you that said dh needed dna frag test? we had ours in london and the results did not take too long, we drove there on a sat, parked right outside (quite expensive tho, told dh to be quick...no pressure ) i remember it being easy and nothing to do with the USA?

Hayley just saw your ticker cannot believe how far you are, where did that time go? how are you feeling?

love and hugs to all else!! I am still ill with a really horrid throat, it is because i worked 3 days this week and have not got the immunity i had when i was fulltime!!!!

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry not been on for a while. Things have been very hectic.

Jennie, big hug. Sorry for your news. I too wanted to carry straight on but found a holiday helped me to recharge my energy levels for the next round of treatment.

Waspey, hope the clinic can sort out your drugs to help you respond better next time. I was always a slow responder until they really up the drugs.

Honeypot, Katy, good luck for your future treatments.

Lizzylou, hope to see you next week at Olivers party. (depending on how i feel)

Hayley, how time flies. Hope you are keeping well.

Mombasaqueen, well done on the ET hope you are still taking it easy.

Well my IVF treatment has been going very well so far and I have egg collection scheduled for Monday. Just hope we don't get too much snow on Sunday night. I have been on 300iu daily of Menopur this time around and its really done the job (for a change). I had a least 10 big follicles on each ovary at my scan on Friday. Got to do my trigger jab in half an hour then I'm off for some much needed sleep. Just recovering from horrible cold.

Best wishes to everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Lizzy
Do you know where it was in London that you went?
Thanks Jennie x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just popping on quickly to wish Lisa lots of luck and   for your EC tomorrow.  

Katy x


----------



## SAXY (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, 

I,m all new to these chat rooms, so I hope you don't mind me joining this subject.

My Husband and I have had three IVF cycles with SEFC and have got great service and support.

Jennie - We had our ET same day as you and was sad to read that  AF arrived yesterday, mine arrived Wednesday but still done the test today :0(

After our first BNF we went straight away, so I know how you feel with the need to go again - sort of while your in the zone!

We have a appt with Mr R to discuss our next step - we are in limbo at mo - what to do? to continue SEFC? Do the drug really help?

Any advice from anyone would be great, - All keep well in the Snow!!!

Sam x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Lisa wanted to wish you luick for tom, I hope the snow does not fall too heavily and that the roads are clear for an easy journey too  . Please let me know if you need anything at all, if you need to rest up i am happy to have LO for a while anytime ok?

Jennie the place was TDL (the doctors lab) google it and you should get more info! the clinic refered us there so ask mr R i know he has close links with them. I think it cost around 300 !!! (seems a lot but in the scheme of things!)

any other q's just ask

love to everyone else, sorry i seem rubbish with personals at the mo, but am waiting for  phone call from my BF who is having lots of probs at the mo, plus i have over 600 photos to order and put into albums, i swear i will keep on top of it after that    

luv and hugs

lizzy
xxxxxxx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

jennie

here is the link hope this is helpful

http://www.tdlpathology.com/

lizzy
xxxxxx

/links


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Is everyone snowed in in Kent... I hope Lisa can get to the clinic ok.  I am due there at noon for 2 embryos to be transferred (they collected 9 eggs and 3 worked under ICSI).  I think no matter how many eggs they collect only 3 seem to ever work!  Cannot wait for them to be put back where they belong!

I am going for acupuncture straight afterwards too.

Sorry that I am not doing any personals but I am too fidgety.  Best go and have my shower and get ready.

Snowy   for all

M
x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Good luck to everyone having EC / ET today
I am waiting for the clinic to call to arrange follow up consultation
Do you now how long you have tp wait after reporting BFN for appt
I am desperate to get going again x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome SAXY. Hope you get some answers...

Madebym- Good luck for ET today.

Well after a lot of fretting over the weather forecast we decided to go and stay at my sisters flat in TWells last night. Even that was a bit of a hairy drive.. Didn't get much sleep but at least we weren't far from the clinic.  EC went well and they got 18 eggs. So fingers crossed for some good news tomorrow.

Feeling ok just bit tired. Might go for a nap now.

Take care everyone

Lisa


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa - an excellent result.
Hope you enjoy your nap and have lots of them before ET.
Keep warm x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lisa

so pleased you made it, was thinking of you today and last night when all this snow started!!!! Lucky having a sister close!

Are you at home now? 

Great resuklt and good that your eggs are all safe and sound  will continue to keep fingers crossed   for the next few days for you! please let me know if you need any help at all, i know you have family close by but if they can not help then please feel free to call upon me!!!

take care and rest up now, hope you not too sore!!not sure about sue's tom  

Lizzy

p.s good luck to made by m for et today hope all went well!!!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Lizzylou for your offer. Nice to know its there if I need it.

Yes back at home. Not feeling too sore but very tired.

Yes not sure if we will make it either to Olivers party. Blimin snow. Will see how things are tomorrow.

take care
Lisa
x


----------



## SAXY (Feb 1, 2009)

Lisa - great numbers on your EC - fingers cross for ET - get some rest.

Jennie - When we had a BFN  - we knew cause the AF arrived - we rang the clinic and I think if they can get you in for a base line on days 2-4, then there should be no reason to get start ASAP. We had scan day 5 as Mr R said fine.
I hope they don't make you wait.


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind wishes.  ET went well.  I have 2 little "stars" onboard.  I have had my feet up all day and now I am going to watch Mamma Mia (very apt I hope!).

My test date is 15 Feb...

Great result Lisa.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow.

It's the waiting that drives me crazy.

On the DNA fragmentation - I think the sample was taken at the same place the Doctors Lab in central London and then sent to south of France (not for a holiday though!), and the results were back within 2 weeks.  Perhaps they aren't working with these 2 now and that's why it is sent to the US, seems a bit far to go though when I understand this test is standard practice in most of Europe.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

i do recall that something about the test going to the USA if it could not be done in france for some reason (can't fully remember now) but i recall my husband saying that he would be a little peed off if his sperm went to New York before he did!   

made by m, so pleased you have two on board. i have not seen mamma mia but i have heard it is great, i also heard that doing feel good things and stuff thast makes you laugh can increase your chances, there was a study done using clowns after ET! ANyhow i watched loadsa lee evans on my 5th 2ww and went to see a fab Ennio Morricone concert and I wonder if those feel good things had any bearing who knows but it certainly cannot do any harm!!!!

good luck


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

I seem to be having trouble with this website. Would love to post  ....


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah! Done it. Ok ... well I may appear twice. Hello everyone. I'm a newbie to these pages anyway and would love to become pals with you all. I'm 35 and other half is 36. Have been 'trying' (god how I have come to hate that word) for 3 years. Have managed to lose 3 stone and had 2 failed IUIs last Jan and March. In Jan, my body seemed to over-react to the drugs and I ended up having to have 9 follicles removed before the insemination. Mr R said I was a tough thing and so I did it without sedation. NEVER AGAIN!! OOOUCCCCH. On the second go .. well ... my father died at 8am and there we were at the clinic for our 11am. I thought it was a sign - so in floods of tears we drove to the clinic. They were WONDERFUL! It makes my cry even thinking about it now. Ok ... will gather myself. So, here we are in Feb 2009 and I've built up enough emotional resilience to try again. Mr R says it's now time for IVF with ICSI. Does the F sound for failure ... personal failure I mean. Bloomin well feels like it. My best mate says I should look at it as another investigative procedure. Well they haven't found anything wrong with me and other half is according to Mr R 'Olympic standard'. What's that all about?? Can someone tell us all why some women fall pregnant at the drop of a hat and why others don't? Is it simply luck?? 

Anyway I am looking for loads of support. Am firstly concerned about going back to the clinic as the last time I went in there was the day my dear dad died, and although I'm up for doing 3 goes IVF/ICSI in the coming months (have been saving my pennies), I dread it not working. On top of that, I hate my boss (we won't go there!). Does anyone have the magical formula? 

I promise to be a supportive member and I wish everyone the very best of luck. 

xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lisa - congratulations on your EC; b et you're glad you stayed overnight at your sister's.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you for the phone-call later today.

Made-by-m - glad the transfer went well.  Take good care of yourself and get some rest.  I watched Mamma Mia over Christmas and I thought it was the best "feel-good" film ever.  I'm sure that having a good laugh helps you to relax.

Clare - just wanted to say welcome to the thread.  Sounds like you've been through a really tough time over the last year or so.  I don't have any answers as to why some people get pregnant so easily and others don't ... but on this thread you'll get lots of support and sympathy from those who are in the "don't" category!!!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all keeping warm and safe in the snow.  I'm off out shortly to take Thomas to playgroup ... it's at the church opposite the clinic so just a short walk up the road for me.  Needless to say it'll be the full winter-weather kit - wellies and all  

Katy xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

I have an appointment to see Mr R on the 10th of Feb.  Not sure what can be done before DF has DNA Frag test.  The clinic is sending out the form today.  Does anyone know how long you need to be in London for this.  Is it a matter of dropping off a sample or do you do it there?  Any info would be greatly received.  Not going to be able to go again as quickly as we would have liked but hopefully the  wait will be worth it.

Good luck to all waiting for phone calls or on 2WW


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi  Everyone,

Welcome Clare. Sorry you are having such a hard time. There are no easy answers but I'm sure you won't find a more supportive clinic. They really are lovely there. and   to your boss!

Jennie, hopefully it will be worth the waiting a bit longer and will give you a better chance next time.

Hope you are taking it easy M-b-M

Best wishes to everyone else.

The clinic just rang and 15 out of 18 fertilised. It's better result than our first treatment in 2005. Really pleased. 6 have been frozen now (apparently they have better chance of defrosting at a later stage) and 9 will run on until Thursday.  Feeling bit sore to day but ok. Best go LO is running wild  with a crayon   and a cup of hot chocolate is calling my name  

Lisa
x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa - that is fantastic!

Hope I get some of your luck next time x 

You are right they are very supportive at SEFC


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

fantastic news lisa!!!!!! You got a whole brew there!!  

Jennie I did send you a link and wrote a post about the tdl and the dna test did you get it? Anyhow we were there no time at all we parked right outside and dh did the sample there half hour tops!!! and it was a saturday too!

There was some confusion as to whether they wanted me to go into the room with him as they called him just as i was off to the loo, it all got a bit embarrassing esp the nurse and no one actually said anything....hence to say i just spoke up and said oh i will wait here      

Have a good time at playgroup katy and thomas, we used to go to the twins group in that hall, but do not anymore as it is the same day as i work  

gotta go got to pick up a whole mornings worth of shredded paper that my two got their hands on this morning

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lizzy 
Thank you 
Have just recapped your message
DF will be pleased that it does not take too long
We have read all sorts of stuff on the Internet that has been very confusing!
The clinic are sending the form today and so hopefully we can go up next Saturday - Valentines Day - how romantic!
Thank you again for your help

I will volunteer to wait outside also, I think!!!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, this thread is pretty busy now!

First of all - Jennie and saxy, sorry that af arrived  .  Good luck with next time and hope you can go again soon or whenever you feel ready to.

M-b-m - congrats on having 2 little embies on board - hope they are snuggling down safely     Take care of yourself, keep up with the bedrest and DVD watching!

Claire - hello!  Your story sounds similar to mine - I have had 1 go of IUI and we also have unexplained infertility.  Mr R loves my dp's sperm and always goes on about donating some cos they are so great!  Think my dp's head has grown a little bit bigger now!  The F does not stand for failure but...FERTILE!  Cos that's what we are and we are both gonna get our BFP's very soon!  It's important to stay positive and relax, just take each day as it comes.  I don't have the magic formula I'm afraid, nor can I help with answering your questions as to why it doesn't work for some people (think we would all like to know that one!).  But can understand how frustrating it is when you have unexplained infertility, wish I knew what the problem was with us!  Grrr...  I wouldn't look at it like 'you are up for having 3 goes of IVF', but just focus on your first go and try and be positive about it.  You never know, you could be spending the rest of that money on your lo and a fantastic holiday instead  .  One step at a time remember  .

Lisa - congratulations!  That is great news, hope the ET goes well on Thursday for you  .

Hope everyone is enjoying the snow!  I have had 2 days off work as I work in a school which has been closed!  

Questions for everyone which has been really bugging me - does anyone know why SEFC won't go to blast stage  Mr R said they wouldn't but then forgot to explain why - know I should have faith but really worried about it affecting our chances  .

XXX


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all. I have to get into the jargon - what's a blast? 

Thanks for all your words of encouragement. I really appreciate it. Count down for me until IVF no 1 xxx

Lisa - Your result was FAN BLOOMING TASTIC!!! 15 out of 18! All the best for Thursday. xxxx

Having read all these threads .... I have become a believer. Thanks all. xxx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Luci-Lu I would like to know that too
I wonder why they do not go on to blast


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd just try to answer the blast question.  

I think the clinic's view is that by 3 days it is fairly clear which are the stronger embryos and can therefore make a good choice about which ones to use.  Mr R told me that however hi-tech the laboratory is, at the end of the day the best place for embryos to be is inside the womb, not a test-tube!  If you are really keen on blast transfer it may be worth discussing in more detail.

Katy x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Katy - that really helps, and makes me feel a lot better about it now   .

I always trust what Mr R says cos he's so great, but he didn't explain it to me, which was why I've been worrying.  Plus a member of my family has just had IVF with blasts and got a BFP with twins on her first go!  She went to a top London clinic, I know most top London clinic go to blast, which has made me think it must be better.  She told me to ask to go to blast as much better, but that is obviously was she has been told, although not necessarily true.  It makes sense what Mr R says and if its true about knowing after 3 days then I'm happy not to go to blast.  I think I will try and have a 3 days transfer though instead of a 2 day as lots of people have, well, that's if I get lots of embryoes to choose from!  And if it doesn't work then may ask him again about blasts.

Claire - not that sure, but know that if you leave fertilised eggs (embryoes) for 5 days instead of 2-3 days in the petri dish then they develop into more cells and become blastocysts.  Basically just bigger, more developed embryoes that are 5 days old.  Some clinics say it's better to wait because you can see which embryoes are stronger more clearly and some will die off before 5days, so can pick the best 2.  But SEFC doesn't go to blast stage.

I'm gonna try and stay positive and put my faith in Mr R (he knows what he's doing more than I do at the end of the day!) XXX


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a quick answer to the blast question. We went to blast at SEFC in june last year but this was because we were having SET. They also like you to have a good number of fertilised eggs to go to blast as you risk not having anything to transfer on ET day.

Lisa - Fab news what a great result. Good luck for ET.

Hi to everyone else.

Hayley x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Hayley - you really have been through a lot.  I'm so glad that you have got 2 healthy twin girls on board now, good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.  You are over the worst bit now though, so fingers crossed everything will go smoothly from here.  Wow, pregnant twice with twins!  I take it both times they were not blast embryoes then?  Very promising for 2-3 day embryoes.  It's a hard decision, to go to blast with one or have 2 2-3day embryoes transferred.  I think chances are higher with 2 embryoes at 2/3 days though than 1 at blast?  I think that's what we will do, if we are successful at EC that it (fingers crossed)  

Thanks for replies girls X


----------



## SAXY (Feb 1, 2009)

Clare - Hi, nice to talk to you.  Sorry about your news a year ago, it will be hard returning back to the clinic with all the bad memories, but think positive by remembering the good times. Good luck with the start of your treatment :0)

made-by-m - Good luck, fingers crossed for the 15th.

Jennie - We are seeing Mr R that day too, let hope its a good day and we both can get going again :0))

I see some on you have had IUI and IVF - Which seems best? and do we really need all the medication?

Hope your all safe in the past snow.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Naomie - hope the 2ww is going well and u aren't getting the urge to test yet!  Fingers crossed for you hun X 

Saxy - I had 1 go of IUI as got it free on NHS anyway.  The success rates are lower than IVF, about 20% with drugs.  You take the drugs with IUI to make you produce multiple follicles (2 or 3) instead of 1 to increase chances, and so that they can time when you ovulate exactly and don't have to be monitored as much.  Haven't had IVF yet, so not too sure, but know the drugs make u produce much more follicles than the normal 1 that u would develop each month.  The more eggs they can get, the higher the chances of some fertilising and developing.  I don't know the point of drugs for down regging really though, I'm just going along with it though!!!  

I had to go back to work today after 2 days off!  Oh well, it's nearly Friday now!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi hope everyone is well.

Glad the snow is gone 

Well I am now officially on the 2WW. Have 2 x Grade 1 8 cell embies on board. Trying to be hopeful on one hand and trying not to think about it too much on the other.

Take care
Lisa
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lisa - congratulations on what sounds like a fantastic transfer!!!  Sending you lots of     and remember, you're now officially PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise!

Katy x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Im new to the site , thought I would just give a bit of info about my self.  Im 28 and have been trying to have a baby for nearly 6 years! I have had 4 ectopic pregnancies, and now don’t have any tubes.  I have had 1 fresh cycle of IVF at the Chaucer in Canterbury which worked but miscarried at 8 weeks, i later find out that it was in fact a partial molar.  I have since then had 1 frozen transfer which was unsuccessful, which brings me up to date.

I decided to change clinics due to the fact that the Chaucer were just too busy.  SO we found SEFC.  We had a lovely consultation with Mr R he was such a different experience to everything I had at the Chaucer.  I felt like he was interested in what we had been through and didn’t feel like a statistic.  
He advised us that we would do the short protocol, this is very new to me as at the Chaucer i did the long protocol.  Well i had my baseline scan on Monday and everything looked find, a think lining – 0.1mm and some small follicles on both ovaries – i do have PCO but not the syndrome!! I was set to go.  Start Buserelin on Monday night and then Menopur on Tuesday evening (150), I have been told that this is a low dosage??

So i have had 3 injections of Menopur and 4th one tonight, im already experiencing pain on my ovaries, it feels like someone is hanging off them!! It feels like how they did last time but at EC not 3 days in!!! Im slightly worried about Monday’s scan?  Is it normal to feel something already, so worried about OHSS!

Thank you for taking the time to read my message and look forward to speaking to you.  

Becci


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Lisa!  Hope the 2ww is going ok so far, that u r relaxing, taking it easy and letting dh do all the running around for you!  R u working or have you got some time off?

Welcome Becci - sounds like you've had a rough ride  .  The SEFC are great, think u will be happy with them.  I've only had IUI so far, started IVF but only on the down regging (pill) stage at the mo.  I start stimming 2nd March hopefully.  So can't help you I'm afraid re how you should be feeling.  Best to give the clinic a call I would say.  And drinking lots of water as I've heard that helps prevent it.  I also have PCO but not the syndrome!  U r the first I've spoken to with the same as me.  They told me that as I don't have the syndrome that it isn't the cause of my IF.  They've put me on metformin though, you?

Good luck everyone whatever stage u r at and have a lovely weekend XXX


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Luci-Lu said:


> Questions for everyone which has been really bugging me - does anyone know why SEFC won't go to blast stage Mr R said they wouldn't but then forgot to explain why - know I should have faith but really worried about it affecting our chances .


They did for us. We grew blasts for our FET from 2pn (day 1) embryos. But I know you need a lot of embryos to make it worthwhile.. basically the point of it is you wait till day 5 and quite a few of the embryos will die off, leaving you with clear front runners for the transfer.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

xxLisaxx said:


> Hi hope everyone is well.
> 
> Glad the snow is gone
> 
> ...


Good luck, love your avatar pic btw. My DS did underwater baby swimming too


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

made-by-m said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes. ET went well. I have 2 little "stars" onboard. I have had my feet up all day and now I am going to watch Mamma Mia (very apt I hope!).


Good luck!

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

What do you think of your clinic?​
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174973.msg2798346;topicseen#msg2798346


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi

Well... It's over for us I am afraid  . I had a bit of cramping last night, spotting this morning and by early evening today i had started cramping again then flowing. My world is shattered to say the least    . DH was very upset... we had a good cry together... but what can one do? 

Hope is the only thing left for us. I thank GOD i was well enough to have gone through with the whole treatment. Some people got the rant of it, but i was not in control unfortunately.,

Thank you for all your well wishes, i appreciate it. I am going to try and get my GP to sign me off for the reminder of the week just to sort myself mentally before going back to work. sometimes she acts like she is doing me a favour this gp, and i am thinking of changing practices  . I will be off this site for a while, but i will be reading your entries to occupy myself. I will phone my clinic up tomorrow morning to see where we go from here. 

All the very best to all of you and i will be back here soon

xxNaomie


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Big   Mombassaqueen.  Please make sure you speak to the clinic before you stop taking the cyclogest. They will advise you what to do. Take care of yourself.

Lisa
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Naomie - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you and DH lots of  

Take good care of yourself; it may be a good idea to have a few quiet days at home to help you get things back together again.  Hopefully your GP will be kind and understanding!

Katy xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh Naomi, I am so sorry.  Try and rest and hopefully you will feel more positive in the days to come.  Like you say you were well enough to go through the treatment and you responded well it too, so there is still hope in the future.  Thinking of you.  

How is everyone else?  I am rattling around in my house trying to take it easy.  DH is away on biz so I can do what I like.  My biz is keeping me busy though.

On the subject of the badge we could wear I had an idea.  Think of the ribbon of hope that people wear in support or breast cancer, Aids, Madeleine McCann etc - now keep in mind the HOPE bit!!
As you need a male and female (even if your partnership isn't this) to make a baby I thought of using a pink and blue ribbon doubled up and tidied in the same way as the hope ribbons. All it needs is a few stitches and a safety pin...  It's simple but identifiable.  What do you think?  I am happy to make them and leave them in Reception at SEFC (if they will let us) and perhaps we could make a little donation to a fertility research charity or something.  Obviously if zillions of people want them then I may need to rethink doing them for free but for us lot it's cool... I am going to C&H Fabrics tomorrow anyway and will get a length of pink in the same width as the blue I have and I will make a dummy and add it as a picture.

Take care everyone.
M
x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

HI ladies,

Had my scan today and im a little confused... I have 11 follicles on one ovary and 12 on the others, lots of little one and only about 3 or 4 on each side at 10mm.  I am on Menopur and and injection 150 daily.  I have been told that im at high risk of hyper stimulation and im to carrying on the same dosage and go back on Wednesday and just hope that there are no new recruits and the largers ones have started growing some more.  Im feel very nervous and upset that already Im not showing good signs!!

Any info or advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Becci xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Becci.

Try not to be worried.  In some respects it sounds like good news really (not the hyper-stim bit) that you are developing follicles in good numbers.  And from what you say they are only saying that you are high risk as you already have a lot growing.

If you have a snoop on a lot of peoples information you will see that many people produce lots of follicles too and they are ok and go on to have success!  I read somewhere that a Doctor collected 46 eggs!  I am sure this isn't the record either!! Now for me this would be fab as I only make about 9.

You are in good hands.  You will see them again on Wednesday (which is the same timing I have and I think everyone else at this stage so it doesn't sound too concerning my end) and hope that what you had before are growing nicely.  As long as you are you feeling ok... 

M
x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for your kind reply.

I was worried because i was told that any thing over 20 follicles isnt good and maybe cancelled and im already on 23 follicles! 

You have eased my mind, thank you! I just hope that the largers ones will grow some more by Wednesday.  and no more recuits!! Is it about right for follicles to be around 10mm at this stage or should they be bigger?  Its all so worrying! 

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Becci,

From memory the follicles need to be at least 15mm, and often end up around 20mm by egg collection.  I wouldn't worry too much about the size at this stage - it sounds like you're making good progress.  They usually grow in number first then in size a bit later.  With my last cycle I was really worried that they weren't growing big enough, and then they put on a growth spurt right in the last couple of days.  Make sure you have plenty of protein in your diet as that helps them grow, and keep drinking lots of water as that'll help reduce the risk of hyper-stimulation.

Good luck with your treatment, and keep us all posted.

Katy xx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Katy,

Thank you for your reply, I shall stock up on the protein and have already been drinking lots of water!

Im keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow and there are no more new recruits!!

Thank you for making me feel welcome on thread! xx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just thought i would update on my scan today.

The clinic were really pleased as the larger ones have started growing and all those small ones have stayed the same.  So they are now between 10mm and 16mm.  They said im taking a bit longer but its fine.  I go back on Friday for another scan and hopefully egg collection on Monday.

Marion has said at the moment we are looking at taking from 12 follicles but could be more as she always under estimates as she cant always see them all.

So im pleased everything is going in the right direction!

xx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya everyone..

Becci - that sounds like good news. Not long to wait until egg collection. Fingers crossed for you.

M-B-M -How are you? How's the 2WW going. Not long now..  I am going slowly mad and still have another week to go. I'm trying to be positive but don't want to get too hopeful as it's further to fall if we don't succeed. Oh well ,what will be will be and all that...

Best wishes to everyone

Lisa
x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Lisa,

I hope the next week goes quickly for you! x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear your bad news Naomi, sending you lots of  .  I hope that you and your dh are getting through this time together and not giving up hope.  I look forward to hearing from you when you feel well enough to come back on here and try again.  I'll be thinking of you  X

Thanks for your reply drowned girl.  Maybe it's because we are NHS patients?  I will discuss further with SEFC.

GOOD LUCK to Lisa and Made-by-m     I hope the 2ww is going quickly for you both and u aren't tempted to test yet!  When is your test dates?

Hello Bex, and I'm glad everything is going well for you now.  When is EC?  GOOD LUCK!  

Well, I've only got about 12 days left of taking the pill!  Whoopie!  Then hopefully can start stimming.  I'm a bit worried though, as have been spotting for the last week and having slight stomach cramps.  Anyone else had this?  Worried it's not working or something!  Is that possible?  I've felt fine, but my skin is horrific!  Loads of spots, I look like a pizza face!  Really getting me down - aaaarghhh!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi 

Luci-lu- I had spotting for a week before I stopped taking the pill. Didn't seem to make any difference. If you are worried ring the clinic but I'm sure its probably fine. Didn't get spots (though got them now!!) but did have loads of headaches. Hang in there...


Bex -hope all goes well tomorrow and you get the go ahead for Monday.

2ww is still driving me mad but had quite a few distractions so that always helps. Had some spotting yesterday and today. Don't want to read too much into it either way but I did have it with both previous bfps..  Now I'm just on edge waiting to see if it turns into full flow and it's all over. Arrggggghh it's so hard...Test date is 18th.

Lisa
xx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Luci-lu - i also had spotting, during most of the time i was the pill and its didnt make any difference to me at all! When i went for my baseline scan everything was good!! No activity and a very very thin lining!

I had another scan today and im now ready for egg collection on Monday.  At the moment they are saying 9 follicles will be big enough by Monday, was slightly disappointed, but was told they they wouldnt be surprised if there were more at ec!

Im keeping evrything crossed for you Lisa! xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bex - Glad you're ready for EC on Monday!  I wouldn't be at all surprised if you have more than 9 follicles the right size - I had more at EC than I did at my last scan, and I think it's quite common to get a last-minute burst of growth.

I've just got back from the clinic, and we're clear to start our next cycle whenever we want.  We need to decide whether to get stuck in straight away and start next week   or whether to leave it for a month or two.  Somehow I think I expected to be told there was a waiting list to start or something, so when Mr R said what about next week I was a bit unprepared for getting going QUITE so quickly.  We have the weekend to decide!

Katy xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Well we have transferred to SEFC from Chaucer as the waiting list is sooo long there. I'm so happy to be getting on with it.

Saw Mr Wilcox and he recommended we try IUI first. So, had baseline scan today and will start Suprecor injections tonight and Gonal-F tommorow. I am rather anxious about the injections and DH won't do it as he even more squeamish than me! Any tips on doing the injections?

Also, at the scan the nurse said she saw 'black spots' on my ovaries which are follicles. There were about 3 or 4 on each ovary. I haven't even started the drugs yet so does this mean I am likely to over-stimulate? Didn't think of it at the time.

Another question - anyone doing accupuncture with IUI? If so, how often did you have it, before or after insemination or both?

Thanks


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Made-by-m - forgot to say, your badge idea sounds brilliant!  I would love one of those, what a lovely idea.  You could put them behind the desk so that we have to ask for them?  That way not too many paople would get one.  Just thinking about cost/time making them.  Let us know if you go ahead with idea and what you decide to do with them.  

Hi Dezert, I was also transferred by Chaucer, and it's great at SEFC.  I also tried IUI first, but was unsuccessful unfortunately.  Hope you have better luck than me  .  The IUI is pretty straight forward and nothing to worry about, aprt from the injections of course.  How are they going?  I'm sorry, I don't have any tips, my dp does them as I can't and they always hurt no matter how he does them!  Having 3 or 4 follicles on each is pretty normal, it doesn't mean will over stimulate, only some of them should develop with the drugs.  I had about 13 on one ovary and 2 on the other at my baseline (cos of my polycystic ovaries) and only 2 developed to the right size for the IUI.  

Good luck Bex!  Hope all goes well today and you get lots of top class eggs. 

Katy - have you decided when to start yet?  In a way might be nice to start straight away, as haven't had the build up time to worry about it!  But you need to feel ready and prepared too.  Will you be having a fresh cycle or FET?  If fresh, you will be joining me in March then?


Nice to hear that quite a few of you experienced spotting on the pill.  It seems to have stopped now, it's just so annoying.  And my skin is awful - covered in spots! Grrr...  Only about a week left on the pill for me now, yay! X


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick hello to say that we're starting our next cycle this week   

It'll be a fresh cycle as we used up our frosties back in the summer (unsuccessful FET).  All being well AF will start this Wednesday, so being booked in for baseline scan on Friday.  It's all a bit quick, but there's no point in hanging around, especially at my age  

Bex - I walked past the clinic this morning and thought of you inside there, having your EC.  Really hope it went well and you got some good eggs.  Take care of yourself: lots of water to flush the drugs through, and get yourself ready for ET!  

Hi to everyone else, 
Katy x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Egg collection went well,we got 16 eggs in the end!!

Im in so much pain, spent most the day in bed resting! They said i would bleed and have and still am, why do you get the bleeding and how long does it last for? Now just have to wait for the phone call tomorrow!! Eekk!!

Katy, thats great news your are starting again this week! 

xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all 

Apologies for not being on much - Fidget has taken to waking up every 5 seconds as well as the 2 hourly feeding - he's such a little piglet chops!! 

Katy - great news on tx   for you xx

Bex - i bled right up til ET on my last tx don't worry hun its quite normal xx

MBM & Lisa - hope the 2ww isn't too hellish for you both     

Oh thats a rubbish attempt at personals but have zero brain or energy so sorry sorry sorry !!

xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

It didn't work. Again as before I knew it hadn't.  I had the same old sensation which I have had like clockwork from the age of 12 about 4 days before my period.  And had started to bleed.  BTW, I can also feel my eggs popping out.  When I was 15 they thought it was my appendix bursting it was so strong and I had to fast for 24hours before they decided whether to operate or not!! It wasn't my appendix.  Not that this popping feeling helps now!

I don't care what anyone else says about period pains and them having no bearing on whether it works or not; I think I know my body.  Let me eat my words when it DOES happen, but for now this is the way I feel.  So I have had some time to come to terms with it before I had to test yesterday.  It was negative, we weren't surprised, we were going through the motions.  Now it means we can just get on.  Feels a bit like limbo-land though - a place I feel I have been for a long time now!  

But I do have to count my blessings and hope that one day it will all work out, afterall it always does, one way or another.

We will be seeing Mr R after we get back from hols to see what he thinks now.  I am going to ask further about the blastocyst option.  We end up with only 2 good embryos (same for all 3 ICSI's) and I wonder whether they ever do develop any further or should we see what happens to them for a bit longer? Or should I be on the maximum progesterone (already 400mg).

As I had 3 IUI's and 1 IVF to then discover that in fact my egg surface has no "glue" and were never going to fertilise unaided, I don't want to carry on doing the same thing again (as with the IUI's) if things are going wrong further down the path.  I'd rather know more information. 

But we plan to start again next month regardless.  So off skiing on Friday.  I was planning to take it easy reading with lots of sun terrace action! but now I'll take my skis.

Lisa - any news?  Fingers and toes crossed
Katy - great that you are starting again.  Good luck
Bex - well done on the 16! Hope it's great news tomorrow.  On the bleeding front after EC, you have to think you have been used a bit like a pin cushion, as they collect the eggs from the ovaries via the vagina wall.  The 2nd time I had it done I bled loads because Mr R was trying his hardest to find the last egg, but this time I didn't really bleed - if fact I would say I didn't bleed at all afterwards until last Thursday!  This may have been due to accupunture as apprently it makes egg retrieval easier, which Mr R commented on whilst I was in happy-land, and this time it was all so much easier all round!  So I would recommend having a few more little needles inserted in just the right places!!

Sorry for no other personals.  Hope everyone is keeping well.
Bye for now
M
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

made-by-m said:


> It didn't work.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im really sorry to hear your sad news made-by-m xxx

I had the call and only 9 fertilised out of the 16, i thought it was going to be more, as i know you can loose some over the next few days, i lost 5 last time!  Im also still bleeding and my tummy is very enlarged and quite painful! How bac does it have to be for things to seem like something is wrong?  Also with the bleeding, if im still bleeding with it comes to transfer am i at risof them falling out, as they will come out with blood? Or is that a silly question??


Lisa have you any news? xxx Im keeping my fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

made-by-m - so sorry to hear your news.    Sending you lots of big    I'm a firm believer in having a holiday as a pick-me-up ... and skiing will be wonderful at this time of year.

Bex - nine is good!  I'm keeping everything crossed that there'll be some good ones for transfer.

Lisa - I'm also keeping everything crossed for you too. 

Best wishes to everyone else ... need to go as supper is ready.

Katy xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

M-B-M ...so very sorry.....there is nothing I can say really...hope you enjoy your skiing!

My hubby and I have decided that we WILL try for another little one...it has been a very hard decision as we are both so very scared. We have the most beautiful 5 month baby girl who is the most perfect thing ever ...but it was a very hard 7 years and 14 treatment cycles..not to mention a failed adoption inbetween. We have decided to go for it again in March and so I will give the clinic a call tomorrow and let them know (we were booked in about Feb time!) We both think that we need to at least try as we would love to have a little brother or sister for her.  I am a little worried about upsetting people in the waiting room as my little one will be with me for the scans and things..I know what it is like.  

x HP


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Firstly, M-B-M, I am so sorry for your news. Really enjoy your holiday and relax in that lovely fresh mountain air.  

Katy, Fab news you are starting again. Good Luck.

Bex- 9 is a good number. It's a common cliche but it really does only take one. Got everything crossed for you..

Tilly, what a cutie you have there!

Honeypot, I have taken my LO once to an appointment and I did feel a little awkward but most people smiled at her and seemed ok. If people knew what you had been through to get your LO they would see her and you as an inspiration. Good luck for your future tx.

Well now it's my news.... after having bad cramps and spotting from 9dpo to 12dpo I am pleased and very relieved to say that we got a BFP!! Keeping my feet firmly on terra firma until we are a bit further down the line. Waiting for a call back from the clinic to arrange the scan date.

Best wishes to everyone whatever stage you are at on your journey..


Lisa
xx


----------



## Tilly. (Jul 1, 2007)

MBM - So sorry to hear your news. xx

Bex - The most i ever got was four embies, On my last cycle i only got 4 and two were good to go back in so from where i'm standing 9 is a fab number. Good Luck  

Hi HP - sorry about the phone signal yesterday - i was ready to throw the darn thing out of the window    Ring you later xx

Lisa - Wooooo hoooo - congratulations xx

Back later xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Just a quickie - I'm off to the cinema in a min to see some disney film with my niece and nephew.

Made-by-m - I'm so sorry for you  .  You sound really level headed though - like you're not gonna let it get to you.  Have a nice time away from it all skiing, and I'm sure you will come back ready to try again with some renewed PMA. 

Lisa - congratulations!  Wow, it's so nice to hear some good news at last.  Take care of yourself and get lots of rest X  

Bex - well done, 9 is fab, good luck for et X  

And great to hear some more of you starting again this month!  I will have some cycle buddies and we can help eachother through X


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations Lisa.  Thats great news!! 

xx


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello

DF and I are going to start our second ICSI in March - 23rd to be exact.
Will be our second cycle with SEFC.
Is anyone elso going to be doing it at around that time?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lisa - big hugs and congratulations!!!  Wonderful to hear about your BFP!  Take care of yourself and do try to put your feet up ... not easy with a little one, I know!

I've got my baseline scan booked for Friday afternoon, so all systems go here.

Love to you all, Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Katy good luck for today.

Bex- Have you had ET yet? Hope its going well and embies behaving themselves.

Lisa
xx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Yeah I have my transfer yesterday! They transfered 1 9 cell embryo and 1 6 cell.  I also had 3 good ones for freezing.  Mr R said there is no reason why this wont work with embryos like that and everything looking so good! I was very positive when i left there but then thought he probably says that to everyone! ha!!

Been having a restfull two days and will also not be doing much over the weekend and then back to work as normal on Monday!

How are things with you?  You must be so pleased with your BFP. Congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Bex that sounds really good and you have some frosties too. Well done.

Yes I think Mr R is always positive (I guess he has to be really). I spend the first week of 2ww on a high and then swung into worry and negativity for the second week.  Good for you going back to work. Definately helps the time pass quicker.

I'm doing fine. Absolutely delighted with my BFP but kind of in that inbetween stage where I don't feel pregnant and waiting for my first scan which seems ages away. I keep waking up in the night and having some weird dreams. Took my little one to Tumbletots this morning so hoping she will have a nice nap soon and I am going to sneak one in too 

Take care and enjoy the weekend.
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bex - well done on ET; sounds like you have a couple of good ones on board, and some for the freezer too!

Lisa - Glad to hear you're taking things easy.

I've had a bit of a panic over my treament this last couple of days.  I had my baseline scan booked for today on the basis that AF would start Wednesday (I'm always regular as clockwork).  However Wednesday came and went, and no AF.  By yesterday afternoon I had almost convinced myself I was PG naturally ... although with DH's sperm count being zero this was hardly logical.  (He had to have surgical sperm retrieval for our treatment.)

Anyhow AF has now arrived, but baseline scans need to be day 2-4    After several attempts calling the clinic I managed to get the scan pushed back to tomorrow morning.  All systems go again, but I am a bit screwy at the moment    Think I'll have a little glass of wine this evening to try and relax, then hopefully get a good night's sleep!

Katy x


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Started injections last week for IUI. I did a couple of them but I was getting so stressed out about it that DH has taken over, thankfully. The Suprecor isn't too bad but the Gonal-F hurts. Had few AF like pains after Gonal-F, so was hoping that meant something was happening. Had another scan on Friday and have two 15mm follicles on one ovary and 4 about the same size on the other. I was a bit worried in case they said we had to cancel, we can go ahead but have to have some of the follicles removed.

Has anyone else had this done? With sedation or without? I'm worried about it being very painful, we are private for this cycle so the sedation is an extra £100, should really save the pennies but I don't want to be in agony!! On the other hand does sedation affect chances of it all working? I do think it's a shame to throw the extra follicles away, I may need them!! but guess there's nothing we can do about that.


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Lisa - that is brilliant news!!!

I did have my follicles removed without the sedation when we had our first go. If I remember correctly I had 9 removed. On the second go they lowered the dossages I was on so that I didn't have to have any removed. If I'm completely honest it FLIPPIN HURTS. But my moto is no pain no gain and I figured that childbirth would be worse - so I told Mr R that I'd cope. My hubby said he was the one that wanted to shout out as I gripped his hand so hard! tee hee! I can laugh now. Mr R did also tell me that the chances of conception were higher if no sedation was given. The pain really doesn't last long - it's just like really bad period pain. Mr R is a bit of a genius with his tools so he'll be quick. If you know that you hate pain and I mean really hate pain, then I'd personally opt for the sedation. Otherwise, if the odds are higher, grab your other half's hand and breathe!

I've got my baseline scan booked for March 18th! Am quite looking forward to it strangely. IVF no 1 here we come. 

Good luck to all who are in waiting and those in progress.  

Clare
xxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies, 

Just to say quickly that my baseline scan was fine on Saturday morning, so I've started injections - Suprecur and Puregon in my case.  We're doing everything exactly the same as our last fresh cycle ... it worked then so we're all hoping and praying it can work again.  Of course there are no guarantees with treatment, and I'm now two years older.  Still, Mr R told me that he has just got a 44-year old pregnant through treatment, so I'm holding out hope that being 40 isn't a bar to success.

Hi to all you you, especially those doing treatment right now.

Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi 

That's good news Katy. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. Keep us updated.

Best wishes to everyone.

Lisa


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well for now I think I belong back on this board....  Thanks Luci-Lu am just pasting this message from the last board hope you dont mind me queezing in here.

I have had my fair share of treatments and have been on the whole trip from counting my dr then my ec, et 2ww - had a bfp recently then lost the pg which has been really hard.  Last Thursday I would have been 12 weeks pregnant.

There are no words to explain the pain, grief and disappointment.

Our first cycle at SEFC we had IVF BFN
Our 2nd cycle we had ICSI with sperm retrival  - BFP but mc.

My husband and I are seriously contemplating having our LAST try - the money we have spent on all these treatments is killing our pockets, and our family holiday potentials etc... but we are so desperate and with the retrival they have dh sperm in the freezer - its almost a waist not to use it now.

We dont really have the money right now, but I want to start treatment asap.  I wish I could find a way to raise the money PRONTO.

I still have to see the clinic since my mc - just havent had the courage to drive to the clinic with my empty womb....

But I am really happy that my dh feels the same way I do - so there is still this last chance to try.

Hope to hear from you, if any of you have any suggestions on what you did while having ICSI that may or may not have helped you I would love to hear.

Chat soon
natalie
x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi ladies

Sorry I have not been around for a while.  I had my base line scan yesterday to start second cycle of IUI so am now hoping and praying that these drugs actually work and the cycle does not get abondoned again.

So glad to hear good news here, congratulations Lisa. 

Speak soon

Lisa W xxx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck with everything Lisa W 

I was just wondering how anyone was feeling that are on the tww. I have been crampy and had tummy aches.  I also done a test yesterday and it was negative so I know the trigger shot has gone from my body! 

Bec xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello again all,

Well I had the IUI this morning. We were late getting there (stuck in traffic) so were a bit stressed to start with. Everyone at the clinic was very good about it though. I decided against the sedative and had 3 follicles aspirated from my left ovary which left me with one on the left and 2 on the right. And yes, it HURT!! Though Mr. R said he had a new needle which made it quicker and easier. Still, worth it if it increases the chances. DH did his bit and his count was quite high (Mr R. told DH he had super-sperm which him very happy!! ). He also said we have a high chance of pregnancy, but I guess he says something positive to everyone.

Came home and relaxed in bed for a bit. DH made me a lovely dinner and we just had pancakes, yum  
I've been getting a few twinges and pains, assume that's cos of the aspiration, poory little ovary..   

Now I'm on the 2ww... trying to stay positve and relaxed and try not to think too much about the possibility of triplets... crikey!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Just thought I'd come back and udate you. I had a follow up with Mr R yesterday and we are looking to try FET with Ass Hatching in April. We just think we could do with a break, I have booked accupunture sessions for the meantime, and i intend to have accu for the rest of the next cycle and see. Mr R was stunned why i was back empty handed with no news of a pregnancy, he said considering how i responded and there's nothing he can pin point on, so we concluded ''bad luck'' maybe next time.

Thank you so much for all your kindness and words of hope when we needed it the most, I couldn't have done it wihtout this site and you girls, all the PMs i received meant a lot. Its time we got up; My DH and I, dusted ourselves and call on April for round 2... 

Congratulations Lisa, I wish you a healthy 8 months... take care of yourself. You give people like myself hope

 - To Everyone, Welcome to the newbies and    to those in the  wagon, and All the very best to you all which ever stage you are at in your tx

Naomiexx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

MQ, in our fresh cycle, 2 grade 1 3 day embryos, we got a BFN.. but then in our FET (same batch of embies) we got twins.. so there is definitely a luck element involved, I'd say!


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey all,

Had the iui Tuesday, I'm still getting a few cramp type pains, is this normal? I'm sure it's too early for implantation so am worried that my left ovary is a bit swollen/inflamed after the extra follicles removal. Is that possible? I suppose I should ring the clinic and ask.
Also, the Cyclogest make me feel a bit nauseous, this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Dezert - sorry I can't help on your question about IUI as I've only had IVF/ICSI.  I know that after egg collection for IVF you feel quite sore for 2-3 days so it could easily be the same.  However best thing would be to phone the clinic and speak to one of the nurses.

I've had an update scan this morning and I have 4 good follicles (13-15mm) and 2 small ones.  Rather disappointed because last time I had 14-15.  Looks like EC could be Wed or Fri next week ... should know for sure after next scan on Monday.

Katy x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Dezert, I was crampy a good few days after ET! IM sure its all normal because the amount of things that have been going on!

I have a question..... my test date is not until Wednesday but i had been testing because i wanted to know when trigger left my systems, so on Monday i was having negative tests, well I have a nice BFP today!!! yay!!! My question is that with my last successful IVF this also happened, early positive test and it turned out to be a partial molar, diagnosed after the D&C! Im now worried that is could be another one, because of the high HCG! NOt sure what to do??

Bex xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Bex - congratulations!  If you know the HCG has left your system with a negative test earlier in the week, then this can only mean one thing ... you're pregnant.  Home tests can't tell you much more more though, so I think if you have further questions then you need to talk to the clinic and possibly have blood HCG tests.  From memory they do them twice, on consecutive days.  The levels should roughly double between tests if things are going to plan.  Of course an extra high reading is one of the signs of a twin pregnancy!

Good luck, Katy xx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Katy, gosh that went quickly. Hope your scan goes well on Monday and you can squeeze a few more follicles out! Got fingers crossed.

Dezert, sorry you are feeling bit sore. Is probably from the aspriation. Yes cyclogest is lovely stuff isn't it.   When is your test date?

Well Bex, looks like you have got yourself a BFP! Well done. I don't know anything about molar pregnancy but if you are worried speak to the clinic.  I was bit naughty and got mine 5 days early.

Still waiting patiently for my scan and praying nothing goes awry inbetween. Have felt a bit of nausea on and off but not much else to report.

Have a nice weekend everyone. Sunshine is out...

Lisa
x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Lisa

Thanks for your reply! I wasnt going to call as I was naughty and tested early! Was going to wait to my official date and then ring them!! Is that what you done!! Im glad im not the only one that had a BFP 5 days early!!

When do you have your scan? I have had the odd cramps and thats been about it! The rest are from the cyclogest, sore boobs etc!

Have a nice weekend too! Make the most of the sunshine its not going to last very long! x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Bex,

Yes I called them on my official test date. Did intend to hold out until then but had enough of the cramps and spotting. Scan is 11th March.

Take it easy. Just going to take Hannah for a little stroll in the sunshine whilst its out.

Lisa


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Katy - that's not a bad number, hopefully the smaller ones will catch up and there are some more hiding that they find during EC.  Remember you only need 1 strong one to work though  .  Good luck for next week X  

Bex - sounds like congratulations are in order!   Try not to worry and just see it as a BFP, you won't know anything else until you've had blood tests done, so for now, start celebrating your good news!  

Lisa - glad to hear you are doing well and the morning sickness is just starting to kick in!

Naomie - nice to hear from you.  Glad to hear you sounding more positive again.  April is not long, it will come round so quickly.  Enjoy the time off before then X

Well, I finished the pill on Wednesday and my baseline scan is booked for Monday.  They said if af has not showed by Sat then to ring to change the scan.  However, totally confused as have been bleeding a bit for the last week whilst on the pill!  And a bit more now, but doesn't feel heavy enough and haven't had af pains, so not sure whether on af or not!   I know that's a stupid question, but this is definately more than spotting but not quite af?!  Help!  Really hoping for some sort of af to show up tonight, but don't know if it will now!  That stupid pill messed me right up!


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Well the cramps have settled down, so that's a relief as I was startng to worry. I'll test on the 10th March - only 10 days to go!! Have an accpuncture appt for next Tuesday, that's always nice and relaxing, the girl I see does reiki healing too, which can be quite fuuny as she hovers her hand over my ovaries!!

Trying to keep busy so the 2ww will whizz by.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

That's good news Dezert - good luck, hope the 2ww flies by!

Well af showed up properly today!  So no more worrying, and can go for my baseline scan on Monday  !  Can't wait, will be stimming next week! X


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Please can you help me
I am supposed to start second ICSI on 23rd March
I was due on period on Friday and supposed to start pill on Saturday
AF is not here so have not been able to start pill
Does this mean cycle will have to be postponed?
How long after failed ICSI until I get AF?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Jennie - sorry to hear your body is playing tricks with you.  The best thing to do would be to call the clinic (perhaps you already have).  My period was late and they managed to fit me in on the same cycle, so you may be OK.

I had another scan this morning, and we've decided to abandon this cycle    There were only 3 really good follicles (20mm+) with one borderline and 3 small ones.  Given such low numbers Mr R said that while he was happy to go ahead, but he felt a different drug protocol could give better results.  At least by stopping at this stage we've only paid for the drugs plus 3 scans - if we went through EC and ended up with no embryos then it would have been the full fee.  We hope to go again in April - I'll have AF at some point in the next couple of weeks, then start the AF after that.  

There's no obvious reason why it didn't work properly - everything was the same as the last fresh cycle which gave us Thomas.  Next time it looks like I'll be on 450iu of Menopur, rather than 300iu of Puregon a different hormone combination - it may just push things along more.  On the plus-side, I had a "text-book" lining which was over 10mm thick, so no problems there.

Big glass of wine now awaits!

Hi to everyone else ... sorry no more personals this time.

Katy x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Lovley to hear everyone's news.  I had my second scan today after a week of Menopur injections and thankfullly this time the follicles have grown.  I am feeling so pleased after last time when the puregon did absolutely nothing and we abandoned the IUI cycle.  So it looks like we will be having the procedure on Fri or mon depending on how the next scan goes on weds.

Hope everyone is well.

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi all

Jennie - sorry to hear you didn't have many good follicles.  Think it was a ery wise decision to make to abandon and try again in April.  Hope it goes quickly til then and good luck X

Lisa - fantastic news!  How did it go today?  Do you know when you will be having it?

Katy - how did the scan go?

Bex - any news?

Well, I had my baseline and all was good.  I started stimming on Monday with Suprecur and Gona-F 150 units.  Pleased to get the Gonal-F as it's a pen and is quite easy.  Although bit concerned as didn't look like it used very much yesterday and should have been half the amount in the pen?  Is there loads more in there than it says?  No side effects yet really, which is great  .  Got my next scan on Monday.

Luci X


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Luci - I think you got Lisa and me confused.  It was me that had to abandon my cycle due to poor response and Lisa is doing really well.

K x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry Katy!    

I did send you a personal - but for some reason I mixed you up with Jennie!  What is going on in my head?!  Sorry, bit confused on what I was going on about yesterday - I blame it on the drugs as stimming at the moment!

Sorry girls if I'm talking rubbish!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry no personals today. Thinking of you all whatever stage you are at...  

Had a bit of a scare yesterday with bad cramps and heavy bleeding. Rung the clinic this morning and went in for emergency scan. They saw 2 sacs. One didn't seem to have anything in and could be the cause of the bleeding. The other was a little behind date wise but had a fetal pole and heartbeat.  Next scan is put back to 18th March to see how things have developed and   for no more bleeding. Scary stuff.

Take care everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Girls

Lisa - glad everything is ok, sounds like you had a nasty scare.

Luci - Glad the stimming is going well.

I went back weds for a scan and there had been no change since mon which was a little disappointing.  So the Menopur has been doubled for two days and I go back tomorrow morning to see what has happened.  I am praying that something has happened otherwise that could be the end of this cycle again.

What does everyone think of the nurses that do the scanning?  I really like Marion but she does not always do everything, there was another lady I had wednesday who I was not too keen on?  Has anyone else had any experiences they can share?

Hope everyone else is doing well, will be back tomorrow to update.

Lisa xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Waspey - I've mostly seen Marion who is lovely. I saw another nurse for my first scan, Dominique?, i thought she was very nice too.

Lisa - that is scary, at least you know there's one little un still there. sending you lots of   and a little  

Well, 3 days to go til OTD. I've been so up and down. I was getting twinges so was sure i must be pg, then i had a few cramps, felt like af was coming. Was expecting a bleed, but think the cyclogest stops that. Now nothing, not a peep, all is quiet on the western front so to speak. Feel more or less like i would before af, so now i just don't know.

I was tempted to do an early test, but think i'll just put it off for as long as possible. Roll on tuesday...


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick hello to you all -

Dezert: Saying lots of   for you.  It all sounds good!  The last few days are so difficult, and the side-effects of the Cyclogest are exactly the symptoms of pregnancy so you just don't know what's going on.

Lisa (waspey) - sorry to hear that your scan didn't give better news.  Fingers crossed that the increased dose had some effect.

Lisa - Sending you lots of   after your big scare.  Will carry on   that everything is OK at your next scan.

I'm now suffering what I think is the world's worst head-cold.  Thomas keeps making me smile even though I'm feeling really miserable.  Have taken so much paracetamol over the last few days that tonight I decided that a couple of glasses of wine would be a more enjoyable option!  

Hoping that an early night will help things along - tomorrow we're going out for a walk with a group of friends to celebrate DH's birthday, so really want to feel better for that one.

Katy x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Luci,

SOrry for the late reply! I had a lovely BFP! I cheated and tested early and got a very early faint line but tested again on official test date and got a lovely dark line! I called the clinic and I have my first scan booked for 25th March.  But as im so impatient, ive booked a private one for Thursday (rooughly 5.5 weeks) I know we wont see much but should see something and will put my mind at rest a little because i think my sore boobs etc are slowly dissappearing!!  Hows things going with you and your cycle?

Lisa, im sorry you had a scare! I didnt think that you bled when taking progestorone, i dont know too much how the progesterone works after being pregnant!  Keep my fingers crossed for you next scan and everything stays quiet! xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay - congrats Bex, great to hear that your BFP was a definate.  I don't blame you for booking an early scan, I would too!  I thought they did one at 5-6 weeks at SEFC?  Hope all goes well - let us know, could it be 2 bumps in there? X  

I had my first scan after stimming for 1 week today.  Was a bit disappointed - only had 3 really big follicles and 2 slightly smaller ones and all the rest were tiny  .  Washoping to be ready for EC, but got to carry on with the same dose for 2 days and go beck on Wed for next scan.  Hoping that some of the little ones catch up and I have lots more big follicles on Wed.  Hoping to have EC on Friday.  Anyone else had similar results at their first scan?

Lisa - sorry to hear about the scare.  Hoping everything is ok in there for you now X  

Waspey - hoping the higher dose works for you.  How did it go at the scan? X  

Dezert - how are you doing?  Only 1 day to go now!  Good luck XXX


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Luci

No they said 7-8 weeks for a scan, il be 7.5 weeks! Yeah there could be two, i have 1 x 9 cell embryo and 1 x 6 cell embryo transfered.

DOnt be too disappointed with your first scan, I only had a few on the first one, and a few more and some growth two days later and stll wasnt ready on the Friday, my collection was the Monday.  But it was worth it, coz i got good embryos and 3 were frozen!

Keeping fingers crossed for Wednesday!

xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

There's so much going on it's difficult to keep up right now!

Luci - your scan sounds fine for the first one since starting injections.  Remember that stimming can take anything from 7-14 days ... everyone is different, so sometimes it just takes a bit longer to coax all the follicles into action.

Bex - CONGRATULATIONS!!!  I think the reason SEFC tend to leave first scans a little later than other places because of the risk of not seeing what you expect any earlier.  Over the last couple of years on this site (generally - not just our clinic) I've seen several cases where people have had their first scan, couldn't see a heart-beat and got into terrible panics.  They then had a nail-biting wait for a week or so until the next scan - and found things were all fine.  

Lisa (waspey) how was your latest scan?  Hope you've had a bit more action in the follicle department over the weekend.

Lisa - hope you're taking life easy and getting as much rest as possible.

Hi to everyone else - better go and rustle up something for supper now!

Katy x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry haven't posted properly for a while. Been a bit overwhelmed by things and feeling quite tired. Thankfully no more bleeding here and just have to wait for my next scan on 18th (8.5wks).

Dezert- Got everything crossed for you. Good Luck!

Katy - Sorry you cycle didn't work out this time. I never responded well to puregon and have had much better results with menopur. You will have fun mixing up all vials  

Luci-Lu - Hoping you can squeeze a few more follicles out. Maybe they will up your dosage of drugs at your next scan if you haven't responded as hoped?

Bex - Congratulations!!  Well done! Where are you having your private scan? I had a scan at 6+3 and could see 2 sacs but only one with a fetal pole and we saw a heartbeat but it was tiny tiny. I couldn't really make much out on the screen. I can understand why you would want reassurance though.

Waspey - Fingers crossed things are going well for you.

Off to put my feet up..again...

take care 

Lisa
x


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Well I got a BFN this morning. Knew it was coming as had some spotting yesterday and cramps last night. Feeling very sad...


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry ladies, 

I haven't been here for a while now. Too many things happening at the same time. Family death, new job... and so on... but i am back now

BEX- Congratulations! That is good news! I wish you all the very best for the remainder of the pregnancy.

Lisa - How are you keeping? I hope taking it easy and in your stride. i hope you are well too...

Luci - Don't worry! It took me a while but i think Gonal F is a good medication, I responded well to it, infact you are on the same dose i was started until they reduced it due to over responding. Have faith, now you are on your way...... I hope you are well too.

Hello to all of you.... I hopw you are keeping well. I will do personals another time, this lunch time break is not very long

I am hoping for next month or May. I am thinking of May because AF hasn't come cince the BFN and i am thinking of giving my body a break to get back to normal. Did you girls bleed after the BFN bleed? Please advise me, i am going crazy googling it but i am not getting a definite answer

XXNaomie


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Dezert - I'm really sorry to hear you got a BFN  .  Make sure you and dh take care of eachother to get through this.  Lots of hugs to you right now  .

Welcome back Naomie!  I'm sorry to hear about a death in your family   - everything always seems to happen at once doesn't it?!  Hope you are feeling stronger now and enjoying the new job.  How is it going?  I can't help you with the af question I'm afraid, thought a BFN bleed was af and then you would get another one 4 weeks later?

Thanks for the reassurance from everyone about my scan.  I've been feeling a bit down today after it, so you have all made me feel a bit more positive and realise I could still develop a lot more follicles before EC.  As this is my first IVF, don't really know how it works and although Marion is lovely, she didn't really explain what could happen and made me feel that at the most I will only have 5 now.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow.  I feel sick with the amount of milk I've been drinking hoping it will help!  

Lisa - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped and you are taking it easy  

I will pop back tomorrow after my scan   X


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hey Luci-Lu,

You probably don't know me but I am an old SEFC'er.... I saw your post about follicles - don't be too downheartened if you don't have that many follicles... it is QUALITY not quantity that makes the difference.

We have had four cycles and only on one of them had embryos to choose which went back, and that cycle only one left over which was really poor quality.  And of our four cycles we have had two successes - which at my age is brilliant.

So not having many follicles is not necessarily the end of the world, it may well mean that the ones you do have are of extra good quality.  Mr R. told me many times that the ladies who have lots of eggs collected often have poorer fertilisation rates and poorer quality embryos.

Hope this offers some reassurance!

Dobby


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for your BFN Dezert.   Hope you are ok. Will  you be going straight into another IUI or taking time out? Take care

Luci-Lu - Best of luck for tomorrow. Dobby is right it is quality not quantity. I had 11 fertilized eggs on my first IVF cycle and we used all of them and the very last one is now our lovely daughter.

MQ - Good to see you back. 

Not much to report here. Feeling very tired.

take care everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Dobby!

It's nice to hear people's success stories - especially as you didn't produce many follicles like me but still got 2 pregnancies!  Congrats on your success and I hope u r really enjoying being a mummy  .  It is nice to know that Mr R said that too - as I always believe what he says!  Hopefully I will have the same luck as you and go on to get my BFP however many follicles I get  .

Thanks again

Luci X


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for the kind messages. I did have a good cry today (and just found out one of my friends is pg) but DH has been very good and has got me back to PMA! We would have been very lucky for it to work first time, so now we just have to keep trying.

Well, the IUI we just had was private but now we are going to use our NHS slot, so not sure how soon til I'm top of the list. Spoke to Marion today she said we'd probably have to do another consultation with Mr Wilcox to decide if we want to do IUI again or go to IVF. Personally, I'd like to give IUI another shot.

Luci - did you only have the 1 iui b4 starting IVF? Did you decide not to try iui again or was it advised?


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Dezert - glad that you are feeling positive again  .  I dread hearing the words 'I'm pregnant' from people I know now, apart from everyone on here, who I'm thrilled for!    I was at work yesterday worrying about my scan when someone I work with announced it to everyone.  I just smiled and knida said 'congratulations' in a whisper because it was so hard to force out! I felt really bad about it, but it always hits me hard.

I only had 1 go of IUI cos u only get 1 go free and Mr R recommended us to have our free IVF go next.  We could have had IUI again but would have had to pay and I just felt I wanted to try IVF.  Don't think the list is very long at SEFC.

Well, bad news from me.  Had 2nd scan yesterday and results weren't much better!  Think I had one extra follicle which has grown but the rest still pretty small    .  They've kept me on the same dose for 2 days and said if haven't developed more by Friday then they advise me to abandon this cycle and try again on different drugs    .  EXTREMELY disappointed and convinced will have to cancel now!  I want them to up the dose, but don't know if they will  .  Really don't wanna wait another 2 months to try again.  Has this happened to anyone before?  Do you know if you have to go back on the pill for a month before stimming again?  I can't stand waiting 4 another 2 months   .

How is everyone else? X


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi my name is hazel and im new to sefc I got refered by dr wilcox who was treating me at pembury hospital but am now under the care of dr r.
Its so nice to find somewhere to be able to chat to people who are going through the same things as although my friends try to understand its just not quite the same. I am due to start iui soon and have my baseline scan booked for fri next week so am feeling pretty nervous at the moment.
I already have a 9 year old son who I managed to concieve naturally and I call him my miricle child because with no periods I dont know how I ever managed it but since then it has been one long struggle to give him a brother or sister which he is longing for, I have tried clomid and ovarian drilling which all didnt work.
Its been so hard going up the school and seeing all his friends having 1, 2 and in one case 3 siblings and was wondering if anyone else was in the same situation as me. 

I want to wish everyone on here the very best of luck for your treatments and I really hope that every single one of you are blessed with the child you all so deserve X


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome Hazel,

When do you start your treatment! Wishing you all the best.

Lisa, i have question..... how do you work out your dates, from egg collection or egg transfer. Egg collection was on 16th Feb - egg transfer was 19th Feb)  All due date calculators say egg collection (ovulation) so yesterday at my scan I should of been 5 weeks 3 days.  I was only measuring 5 weeks at the scan!  SO worried, because about 4 days ago I started to loose my sore boobs etc, so now im worrying that baby stopped growing 3 days ago!! What were you measuring at your scans

I have to go back ina week.... going to be a long week because im so worried!! xxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Hazel.

Hope everyone is well.

Luci-Lu  Hope it all works out for you.

Bex - Hope you are doing ok and the week goes quickly. I'm worried too but just have to be patient until next Wednesday for my next scan. They told me the other week that the clinic works out your dates from the egg collection date. There is a calculator here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

I was also measuring behind at my scan. Can't remember exactly but the dates changed each time they measured. Everything is so tiny at this stage that its difficult to get accurate measurements. What did they see at the scan? Where did you have it done?

For me this pregnancy is so different in many ways from my last one. Had bleeding in both but last time was sick 24/7. This time I have felt bit queasy and tired but not too bad overall. Feel quite good today. It's so hard to not to worry and think the worst. Pregnancy symptoms can come and go so hang in there. Got everything crossed xxx

Take care

Lisa
x


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh so im def behind on my dates then! I really dont think this looks good! They saw a sac of 9mm and a yolk sac.  I was scanned at Kent Imaging on Kings Hill.  Sac measuring 5 weeks, so 3 days behind if take from egg collection. But on schedule if taken from 3 day transfer! My symptoms disappeared on my last ivf and i was told it was normal, i went for a scan at 10 weeks and baby had died 2 weeks previous!

Kings fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a quick one from me the house looks like I have had a party today....sadly i have not 

How would you work your dates out when doing FET then?? I always went from egg transfer its all a bit confusing really LOL!

Hope all is well bex will be thinking of you!    

Lisa- maybe you don't feel as sick this time because it a boy very common to have totally diff levels of nausea when you have diff genders!! Try to keep hopeful xxxx

I got my fingers crossed for you all    hugs too    

hi to everyone else

lizzy
xxxxxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies

Well, just posting to say that sadly my cycle has been abandoned  .  I had loads of follies on each side, but only 3 that had developed to the right size  .  I had one huge one which was over 2cm and had absorbed all the hormones!  Grrr!  So, as only get 1 free NHS go, they advised and we agreed to cancel and start again with new drugs.  They think they can get much better results from me as have loads of follies and good lining, just need them all to develop!  They think it's cos I have PCO, and apparently meopor can work well with PCO, so gonna give that a try.

To other poeple that have abandoned cycles after stimming for a few weeks - how long did you wait for your af?  They said (probably cos I was so upset and crying!), that I could start again straight away after my next af if my baseline scan is ok.  So waiting for af now and then going for scan.  Hoping all the follies pop and don't hang around to leave cysts now!  They offered us an IUI go on Monday instead, but would of had to pay for that plus all the drugs we've had so far, which is loads!  So we said no.  Plus, I don't want to have another go of IUI now, just want to try IVF.

We've got a better chance of conceiving naturally now, so who knows!  Although very unlikely I know!

Lisa - I also thought maybe you are having a boy and that's the reason for the differences!

Bex - try and stay positive for your little one on board - I'm sure all will be fine this time for you  .

Luci XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Luci-Lu - Just wanted to send you lots of   for having to abandon your cycle.  I had to abandon my cycle, almost a couple of weeks ago now.  I was told that AF could arrive anything from 2 days to 2 weeks ... I'm still waiting.  Personally I want to give my body a bit of a break from the drugs, so I'm going to have this one then start again with the next.  I was offered to restart as soon as this AF arrived though    I'll be doing Menopur next time too - Puregon just didn't work this time (although it did last time   ).

Hope everyone else is OK - take care all.

Katy x


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Luci - sorry to hear you had to abandon your cycle this time round, sending you a big . I can imagine you must be feeling frustrated and that you just want to get on with it. At least you know you have plenty of follies and hopefully the different meds will work better next time. Chin up flower


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

LL :-(  

Girls, i heard some awful news about Tilly and Fidget:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178633.msg2887912#msg2887912

I hope they find what is wrong and they're both home soon


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi ladies

sorry I have not been on for a while.  The last three weeks have been quiet stressful, but i have actually managed to get there.  I had my seventh internal scan on Friday and I am having my IUI tomorrow.  Once they increased the menopur to 300 i started to respond and the follicles started to grow, so fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow.  My stomach feels huge at the moment and quiet uncomfortable.

Luci - sorry to hear about the IVF cycle, do you get it on the NHS again?  That is good you can start again after next AF though, i would feel that impatient too.  I was when they abandoned the last IUI.

Hazel - welcome, sounds like I have a similiar problem to you, no periods at all!  Would love to chat more?

Great to see everyone elses news.

Will post again tomorrow after the procedure.

Lisa xx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh Tilly. Thinking of you and Fidget. Hope he makes a speedy recovery  

Lisa - Good luck for today.

Looking forward to another sunny day today.

Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

DG - Thanks for your post about Tilly.  I've sent her a PM and am hoping and praying that Fidget recovers.  

Hope you're all well and enjoying the sunshine.  

Katy x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Thats all awful about Fidget  .  Poor thing, hope she recovers soon.

Katy - here's hoping that menopur works for both of us this next time!  Hope af doesn't take mych longer than 2 weeks to arrive.  Hope yours had made an appearance too.  Have you got PCO?  I have and they said menopur can work better for them, so hoping they're right.  I had plenty of follies, they just weren't growing!  1 of them grew massive - over 2 cm, so was using all the hormones!  I'm not fully expecting to start straight away, as it's likely there will be some cycts now after the drugs, and if so will have to wait another month to start anyway.  I'm just so eager to try IVF!

Waspey - great news that you finally made it, hope the IUI went well today.  Good luck for you  .  Yes, that is half the reason why we abandoned, once you go to EC you lose your NHS go whether they manage to get any eggs or not.  But if you stop before EC than it doesn't count and you can still have another full free go.  So we wanted to make sure they would be able to get enough eggs at EC and not lose our go with only 3 eggs at most.

Feeling a bit better about it, hoping they will know how I will respond better now so will get the right drugs next time to give me lots of big follies!  Can't wait to get started though.

Hoep everyone is enjoying the sunshine   X


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Luci-Lu - Sounds like you've made the right decision in abandoning this cycle, and therefore keeping your NHS go for another time.  

In our case we're paying ourselves, but abandoning before EC means we only pay for the drugs and scans, not the full fee.  I don't have PCO, so there's no obvious reason why things didn't develop properly.  I had exactly the same drugs/doses as I did 2 years ago, and that was when I got pregnant with Thomas.  The only explanations I can think of are (a) my body is just somehow different after having had a baby or (b) my age is beginning to be an issue.  However, lots of people age 40+ get pregnant so just keeping everything crossed that the Menopur works better.  Still no sign of AF for me (2 weeks ago today I abandoned) but beginning to feel a bit crampy so hopefully it should arrive soon.  

Better go and sort out all the wreckage that Thomas has left lying round the house: toys in the lounge, wooden spoons and saucepan lids in the kitchen, clothes to wash etc etc    Then I need to think about supper!

Katy x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello everyone...

For the girls worrying about scan dates - dependent on how high a resolution (or how new and advanced!!) the scan machines are, the dates they give this early on are AT LEAST + or - 4 days, sometimes more dependent on the machines.  Some of the NHS scan machines are really ancient and can be very inaccurate.  The ones at private clinics tend to be more state of the art.

Later on in pregnancy scan results can be up to 2 weeks either side!!

So if you are measuring only a few days behind dates, this is perfectly acceptable and nothing to worry about.

Hope that offers reassurance.....

Pregnancies are dated from Egg collection date, not egg transfer date, as this is taken as ovulation/conception date.  With FET they estimate it, so if the eggs were frozen 2 days post collection, they would take transfer date -2 to use as a dating pointer.



Dobby


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dobby,

Thank you for the information, much appreciated.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## bex80 (Jan 23, 2009)

HI Ladies,

Hope you are all well!  

Just a quick update on me! Had my second scan and we saw the heartbeat and im now measuring 6 weeks 4 days!  Feel very relieved but still a long way to go!


Thanks for all your replies when i was stressing out! 

xxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the info Dobby.

I had my scan yesterday too and everything was fine.  Good news bex. How are you feeling?  The morning sickness has kicked in here  

Lisa
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

:-( 

message from Tilly

  "OK, I'm just going to get this over with - the neuro came this morning & although the final report has not been done after a quick look at the mri there is some damage to a certain part of my beutiful little boys' brain -either caused by me going into premlabour or by my difficult birth - so basically all my fault. This has been the darkest worst day of my life. Not quite sure how we are going to cope with this but I'm sure we will - I just feel he deserves so much more that I can give him. Thank you so much for all your support and kind words"


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Girls....well we are on treatment for a little brother or sister for little ERB....scared stiff though!!

Not alot of response but enough to continue..just waiting for the go ahead and then will have the IUI over the weekend at some point. 

Love to you all

x HP


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

My thoughts are with Tilly and family.  What terrible news.  

I haven't posted for a while but I have been watching all the news coming in.  Sometimes it's hard to keep up!!

I am sorry about the abandoned cycles.  Now you both can concentrate on feeling well again to have another go.

Great news that we have babies on board too - proof to us all that it's worth all the things we have to go through.

I am up early this morning.  Got a bit of a bad stomach which is v.odd for me.  I am going for my 1st scan this morning therefore treatment should be starting again today.  It is this cycle that I am more worried about than any of the rest.  We decided at the post-treatment consultation with Mr R that we would take this cycle to blastocyst stage, as we want to see if the embryos are surviving after 3 days.  If they are not then we would be looking at egg donation, which if causing me a lot of head strain!  I shouldn't even be thinking about it yet, but I am.  So this feels like the "big one", the cycle which will determine what happens from now on.

So I think this is why my stomach is upset.

Has anyone else gone to blastocyst stage?

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## FadyWady (Jul 21, 2008)

Hello all, 
Great to recognise some old names in this thread...
I have been away for over a month nursing my grandma, who raised me, and who I love like a mom...sadly she passed away...I will always love her and remember her and it is very hard to think that we will no longer have our long conversations in the phone and that I have lost my confidente...but I am happy, I could spend her last month with her....
I have just learned Tilly's baby health troubles, I hope and pray it will improve...
Made-by-m, good luck with this cycle and I know it is tough not to think about what if it does not work, but try ....  
Honey Pot, good luck hon!
Lisa, congratulations! I have just seen your banner...fantastic that you are preggers again...how beautiful, a little brother or sister to your little girl
Kathy H, your boy looks fabulous bless him....he has the most amazing smile  
Finally, few news...I am know 25 weeks pregnant and it is a boy! he is measuring over average (my DH says he is build to be an All Black (rugby NZ team)...DH is from NZ!!!!  We had the anomaly scan, all is fine and we had the most amazing 4D scan and we have been able to see our baby's face...he is gorgeous! looks like daddy...at least that what all my familly thinks.
Lods of love to all
FadyWady


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi girls,

Does anyone know how long the NHS waiting list is at SEFC? Also, I've heard that 2 cycles of IVF will be funded on NHS from April 09, anyone else heard about this?

Cheers


----------



## hayleyS (Nov 16, 2006)

Just thought i would pop in and say hello. 
Tilly - I have just read your news, sending you all huge huge   .
Lisa - Congratulations hunny, glad all was ok with your scan.
Fady - Lovely to hear from you, im sorry to hear about your grandma. Lovely news that you are ok and its a boy.
Goodluck to all who are starting cycles at SEFC and i hope that in the coming months there will be lots more BFP's.

News from me well im now 28+5 and im expecting 2 girls which im over the moon about. I have been told to be very vigilent of any contractions as i am still very high risk of early labour but so far so good.

Take care
Hayley x  x x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

made-by-m said:


> Has anyone else gone to blastocyst stage?


yes... ended with twins


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

Firstly, congratulaions to Hayley and FadyWady - can't believe how pregnant you both are   !!!  Take care of yourselves and rest up as much as you possibly can.

Lisa and Bex - Hope you're keeping well.  Glad to hear that the early scans are both OK and that Dobby has put your minds at rest with regard to dates etc.  Fingers crossed that the morning sickness doesn't get too bad.  I swore by ginger & lemon tea ... it was a lifesaver at times!

made-by-m - good to hear from you again.  Sorry you're feeling poorly; stomach upsets are really horrible.  Hope you're on the mend soon.

Honeypot - Sounds like you and me are both in the same boat, trying to make number two!  Good luck with your treatment.

Dezert - As far as I know SEFC don't have a contract to take NHS patients as such.  If you live in West Kent, the contract is with the Chaucer Hospital at Canterbury.  However, SEFC do take a certain number of NHS-funded patients from other centres where their waiting lists  are getting too long.  

drownedgirl - Hope your two little ones are doing OK.

I read on Tilly's thread that she's coming home with Fidget this evening.  All my thoughts and prayers are with them this weekend ... just hoping that being back home will help them along a bit.

Love to all, Katy xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Katy,

Yes, I transferred to SEFC from Chaucer as the waiting list was so long. Word on the street (chaucer thread) is that the PCT will start funding 2 cycles of IVF from 01Apr09. This means the Chaucer can't cope with the increase in numbers, so the NHS contract is likely to be shared between Chaucer, SEFC and another place i can't recall.


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Hope everyone is ok and had a lovely weekend!  Shame about the weather today.

Nice to hear the pregnancies are going well - good luck to you all.

Well, my af arroved early - on Saturday, so I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow  .  Fingers crossed that there are no cysts and I can start stimming again straight away!  

Wil let you know tomrrow.

Luci X


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad to see the sun shining again  .

Well, had my baseline scan and the big follicles which developed when I was stimming are still there even though I've had af and my lining hasn't shed enough either, grrr  .  So that's all the after effects of the drugs.  They were pretty good though - they've put me back on the pill for 2 weeks (thought I would have to wait a lot longer than that!), then I go back for a scan in 2 weeks time.  If the big follicles are still there then they will aspirate them there and then, and if not then that's great.  Either way, I will be on the pill for 2 weeks, wait for an af then start stimming hopefully.  So should be starting again in just over 2 weeks from now  .

Has anyone had follicles aspirated?  I asked and they said I could have sedation if I wanted - advice please?  Is it advisable to go with someone else to drive me home too?  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine   X


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi - sorry to crash but I am posting on Hayleys' threads to share her news...

She had twin girls this morning by emergency c-section at 29 weeks, 3 days. Lily Amelia (3lb8oz) and Mia Elizabeth (3lb9oz). Both doing well so far, although one needed a wee bit of oxygen due to her position in utero. I spoke to Hayley briefly earlier and she sounded tired but very happy.
Kyla xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyla - THANK-YOU for crashing our thread - wonderful to hear that Hayley has given birth safely and has two wonderful little girls.  Do pass on my love and best wishes!  

Katy xx

PS - Have just read your history on your signature and wanted to give you a big


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Big hugs and congrats to hayley, she muist be thrilled. I was just about to mail her congratulating her on her scan and it being two girls.....how slow am I ?    

love to everyone else xxx
Lizzy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

~HURRAY for Hayley and her 2 little girls ~

Wishing you all the best and hope that they are doing well.

Had my scan today and have 9 follicles ranging from 8 to 12 ( I think they are mm's) so it's 3 more days of Menopur for me and another scan on Monday with perhaps collection on either Wed or Fri depending on how they are developing.  Then it will be the big wait to see if they will develop to blastocyst stage.

Hope everyone is ok.

M
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Katy - Ah, thanks for the hug! 

Lizzy- LOL 

Text from Hayley last night - they gave her the wrong weights - the girls were actually 4lbs!!!! Wow! Both now on C-pap but doing good. I've told her she has lots of lovely messages waiting for when she is able to get back to her PC.


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Luci,

I had follicles aspirated during my iui due to too many follicles developed. I had it done without aspiration as there is a better chance of conception. IT really HURT!! When I was back in the room resting, I suddenly felt hot and nauseous and stated getting pains down there. The nurse said somethimes the cervix spasms after aspiration. Stopped after an hour or so. So if I was you, i would def have sedation. Think you need someone with you, you def can't drive for a while after.

I rang SEFC today to find out where I am on the NHS waiting list and she couldn't even find me on the system!! Why do things like this always happen?!!


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone 
congratulations to those of you who are pregnant

thankyou for welcoming me on here. Im getting a bit nervous now, I had my first scan today and I already have 1 follicle that measured 20 so thay said I am good to go so am booked in for my 1st iui on tues not really sure what to expect, can anyone tell me if there other halfs were with them when they had it done, tim said he would feel really uncomfortable being there which doesnt worry me if he is not but he said he doesnt want to be the only man not with his other half if everyone else has had their partners there with them.

good luck to everyone and I hope all your treatment goes well

love hazel


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Hazel

Good luck with the IUI.  I had twins thru IUI in October - it was my first attempt at IUI and I asked my DH not to come in.  I prefer to do things on my own and the clinic said do whatever you feel happier with.  My DH waited in the recovery room.

Good luck with it and to everyone else 

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats to Hayley and her twin daughters!

Hazel - congrats on being ready to go  .  It's up to you - I wanted my dp to come in so he would understand what happens and so I wouldn't feel so alone - but it's personal choice.

Dezert - thanks, I remember you saying now!  I hate pain and as it won't affect my chances as having IVF and just need this done before I can carry one, will definately have sedation then!  Gonna get my mum to take me I think so dp doesn't have to take more time off work.  Do you have to pay if on NHS?  Sorry about the waiting list thing - I went through all of this about 6 months ago and found it very stressful.  R u being referred from Chaucer?  If so, give them a call to get their butts moving and refer you!  That's were I found the problem was!

M-by-m - well done on the follicles - you are doing well.  Hope they grow nicely over the weekend so you can have EC on Wed.  I am starting on menopur too soon.  Hope I have good results with it too.

Have a nice weekend everyone X


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Luci-Lu - Thanks for your kind wishes.  I have had a bit of pain on my left side today so I hoping there is alot of action going on in there.  As for the aspiration if you have the same sedation as with egg collection then it is not too bad at all.  It will be over in no time, you will be asleep and think you have been asleep for more than the 20 minutes or however long it takes.

Hazelm - Obviously your DH needs to go with you to the clinic as you will need his swimmers!! But it is personal choice on both side as to whether he goes into the "theatre" with you.  There are not many machines inside and the room is small with the side room where the Embroyologists are based with all the growing "little ones".  If you have Michael he will be chatting away so everything is very relaxed - it's a procedure really, not an operation.  Your DH has a seat beside you and would be at your top half, but will be able to see the screen showing where it's all happening.  I find it all very exciting as you have the very first look of what hopefully will be a beautiful baby.  Saying that, blink and you may miss it!  They gave me a photo to take away so this was nice to look at, good for ++ PMA.  I have my DH with me normally but I have also had my Mother-in-law with me too as I am close to her (my Mum is 230 miles away so...).  Whichever you decide just try and be relaxed and think happy thoughts!!

 to everyone and enjoy the weekend and roll on next week!!

M
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Made-by-M ... wishing you bags of good luck for next week.  Here's hoping that Menopur is the drug that makes the difference!  

After abandoning my recent cycle (which was Puregon) I'm switching to Menopur.  Given that AF has FINALLY arrived - took 3 weeks after abandoned cycle - I'm starting again with next AF.  I popped into the clinic yesterday for a FSH blood test; just hoping it hasn't got too high and I'm still in with a chance at my old age    Better to know before I start though and be prepared.

Hi to everyone else ... hope you're all having good weekends!

Katy x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Katy - glad your af finally arrived!  Mine arrived 8 days after abandoning, thought it would be much longer than that!  Have you had a scan to make sure your follicles have shrunk?  I did and my bid ones are still there, hence I'm having them aspirated.  But as you will have waited longer than me, they will probably have gone down on their own by your next scan.  After that though, I will be starting after my next af too, which should be in about 2 weeks now, cos they've put me on the pill for 2 weeks.  So you should be just after me  .  Look forward to you joining me  .  Hopefully menopur is the miracle drug for us all   X  Hope your FSH blood level is good, although I'm sure it will be and it hasn't suddenly jumped up just because your a year older!  

M-by-m - thanks, I'm definately gonna ask for sedation cos that sounds a lot better than the pain!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Sorry not been around for a while, the wait after the IUI was quiet awful  I also ended up being sedated as they aspirated some follicles.

Unfortunately I had to do the test today and it was negative and it looks like the AF is starting this morning.  I spoke to the clinic and the next step is IVF for me.  I will be starting the pill weds and then IVF beginning May hopefully.

Will try and post more often now.  It is great to read everyones news.

See you all soon

Lisa


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Just wanna say sorry to hear your news Lisa  .  Lots of   for you.

Let's hope IVF works for both of us.  We might be on the 2ww together X


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Luci -Lui Thanks for you message.  Reckon you maybe slightly ahead of me.  I am due to start the pill weds until beginning of May.  Fingers crossed IVF works better for me and thank god it will be the NHS one.  I am hoping they change the rulings to make it two free cycles.

Kind thoughts to all

Lisa xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone thanks for the advice on whether dp should come in with me or not. He is still undecided so I said he should see how he feels tomorrow, Im fine with whatever he decides. Im getting a bit nervous now, I cant believe the iui is tomorrow. keeping my fingers crossed for each and every one of you
X


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Hazel

Good luck

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello All

It's been a while since I've been on. I've been quietly injecting everyday (IVF/ICSI round 1 after 2 x failed IUIs) and yesterday went in for my egg collection. They've all been growing well and in the end Mr R took 37 out (I've been on a daily dose of 100). Not sure how many were the right size. They've told me that they'll do 19 ICSI and 18 IVF, so I'm going to sit patiently today and wait for the call from the embryologist today to see what's happening. I've been in pain since around lunchtime yesterday and couldn't even stand up for more than 5 mins last night. I'm going for accupuncture today to get my ovaries back in better shape. Will also be seeing her on the day that they put (hopefully) the embryos (2) back in. I've been reading up on research which says that accupuncture before and after procedures can increase chance of pregnancy. Anyone else spotted this? 

I can't wait to hear from the embryologist seeing as we're an 'unexplained infertility' couple and I'd love to know whether my eggs just simply can't stand the sight of sperm? Who knows. Also wondering whether we're going to have a 'quality' issue given my numbers. 

Good luck to everyone else in progress or waiting for treatment. Since reading this thread I am so much more inclined to smile at everyone sitting patiently in the SEFC waiting room! 

Clare
xxx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa - I am so sorry it didn't work out.  May will come round very quickly so good luck for then!

Hazelm - all the best for tomorrow.  I am in for a scan at 8.10 so I may see you in the waiting room.  Just imagaine by tomorrow afternoon you will be PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise).

Claire100 - wow. that's a lot of eggs, nice one.  They could all be nice a mature and therefore work, and as everyone says it only takes one.  I hope you get your news soon, and then let us know.

After my scan yesterday we have decided to go for another 2 days of Menupor as I have 5 small follicles of around 10mm and we need as many as possible for this cycle if we want to get to blastocyst stage.

I will be having accupuncture on Thursday (before collection) and then all being well on the same day as the embryos are put back in.  My practitioner uses the German protocol which sounds a bit different to yours, Claire.

Hope everyone is well.
Bye for now
M
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had acu in the months prior, and then on the day of ET, morning and pm.


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hazel - Good luck for your IUI ... do let us all know how you get on.

Clare - keeping everything crossed that you have good news when the embryologist calls.

Clare / drownedgirl and anyone else - you mentioned having acupuncture to support your treatment.  Can you let me know where you go?  I'm seriously considering it for my next cycle in about a month's time.  I'm in Tunbridge Wells (live in same road as clinic   ) so I'd be looking at somewhere fairly local if possible.

Katy x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Katy - I was recommended by Tilly to use Jimmy Donaldson @ The WellSpring Clinic, Clanricarde Gardens / 01892 676214.  He is really nice.  I am going to see him on Thursday for a bit of needlework!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

I was having acupuncture for quiet a while last year just to help me get my periods back, obvioiusly did not work as i am here now about to start IVF.  However i thought it was fantastic and the lady i use Wendy Lewis is based in West Malling, she is a fertility specialist.  I am about to start acupuncture again next week with her in preparation for my next IVF cycle.

Her number is 01732 873610

Good luck to all

Lisa xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck fr tomorrow Hazel!  

Hi Clare - congrats on the number of eggs!  Hope they're all dividing away nicely now.  We also have 'unexplained infertility' and are having our NHS go.  Noone has mentioned anything to us about having half ICSI/IVF.  We've only been told we're having IVF.  Wondered why u r having half ICSI?  Is it cos they got lots of eggs?  I would also really like to find out if dp's sperm will fertilise my eggs and their quality - worried they won't fertilise with IVF and will lose out on our free go!

Anyone know a good acu near Maidstone?


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for the good luck messages I will let you know the result, think this is going to be the longest 18 days of my life.
Can anyone tell me if it is normal to have slightly crampy period type pains a few hours after having iui as I seem to be getting these and didnt know whether it is normal or not.
All the best to everyone 
love Hazel


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I thought it was about time that I introduced myself as I've been following this thread for a while, but haven't actually posted on it - but I've been following your BFP's and feeling the pain of those who have unsuccessful.

I don't like to start in a negative way - but we had an abandoned ICSI cycle last week when we didn't get any suitable embryos for transfer (out of 8 eggs, 1 didn't survive, 3 didn't fertilise and 4 had abnormal fertilisation) We had our follow up appointment with Mr Rimington today who said it was a very unusual and unexpected result and he wasn't exactly sure why it turned out the way it did. We were thinking about changing clinics and maybe going abroad, but we liked the SEFC and didn't have any complaints about it at all, so we're going to have another go there as soon as we can, but using a different stimulation drug.

Apologies for no personal messages this time - please give me a few days to get to "know" you!

PS - I've been having acupuncture with Renate Blacker at the Springbank Clinic in Sevenoaks http://www.springbankclinic.co.uk/acu.html
She's in Sevenoaks on Monday and Wednesday. I think that she's in Chatham on a Tuesday and Longfield on Fridays.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Luci -Lui

The lady I recommended is in East Malling/West Malling about 2 miles out of Maidstone and she is fantastic, definitely worth a go.

Do you live in Maidstone as well?  I live in Kings Hill?

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Girls, can I please join you??

I started with apology for my English as a itsn't my first lanuage so I can make errors Sorry 
Our case is unexlained...

I had my 1st IUI 11th of March in SEFC and unfortunetly didnt work for me  . Now I am waiting for next go... 
I wanted to ask you whats the short cuts means
And also has anyone know any fertility expert (reflexology, akupuncture ect) in Edenbridge or Tonbridge?? Or any advise how to stay positive and the worst how to survive waiting for next testing..?

Wishing You all all the best and dreams come true!

xxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

And maybe if any  of you fancey cup o f tea and a chat and feel stressed and lonely with all of that We can meet up


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies, 

Newbie here as well and have been 'hiding' reading everyone's progress.  I too felt it was time to say hello.  Our case is unexplained and we're awaiting a date for first IUI.  Had my 3rd scan today, with four follicles on the left and small ones on the right. They're just not big enough yet.  Continuing with suprecur and menopur- will have further scanning done on Friday and Monday.  Feeling very tired lately and just hoping it will all work out for the best in the end.

Grejka- wish I had some expert advice for you.  I know personally, concentrating on other matters seems to help.  For ex, taking an art class, exercising, reading 

Good Luck to those of you waiting.  Truly hope to see plenty BFP's very soon.  

Pix


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear Pix 
Thans so much Thats probably good advise and I have to find some hobby or something like that very soon  I dont know what yet...?  Iwas thinking aboyt getting a dog but thats quite seriouse decision,,,   Fingers crossed for your IUI!!!


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

A special big HELLO to all the newbies.

Clare100 - any news?  I am rooting for you!

Hazelm - I think it is normal to have pains - I did for my 3 IUI's.  Try and keep your feet up and hopefully get your DH to fetch and carry for you.

Pix - perhaps I saw you in the waiting room.  Did you have a stripey top on, or a cerise one, or one with a work logo on...?  I was trying to remember everyone who was in the room today to help pass the time + I am nosey and do "people watching".  

Grejka - it's so hard isn't it.  I have my crafting business to keep me busy (I gave up HR career to concentrate on having a baby) and I would agree that you have to keep yourself, but more so your mind busy, otherwise the "+" then the "-" thoughts that pop in and out of your head drive you mad!!

Clotted cream - your picture has made me hungry!  I am so sorry that you have abandoned your ICSI cycle.  All the best of next time.

Had my 3rd scan today and things are looking good.  I have 14 follicles of which 4 were on the little-side so I had another Menupor dose there and then. This is the most activity I have ever had - so it must be a sign!!  Well that's what I am telling myself anyway.  I am now waiting for the call to tell me what time I am needed on Friday for egg collection (EC).

Then it will be the big wait for day 5 or 6 for blastocyst transfer.  I always get excited at this stage and cannot wait for Friday to come round.  It does mean that our Easter holiday is in the balance and we may have to change ferries from Wed eve to Thurs eve, hey but so what!! Small price to pay for a big end reward! 

Take care everyone and enjoy this lovely weather!

M
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome clotted cream, grejka and Pix4Bu!   Nice to see some newbies on here  .

I agree - your pic looks delicious clotted cream!  I take it you're a fan of the stuff!  

Well done made-by-m!  That's really excellent news!  Definately a sign that your body wants it to work this time!    Where are you going away?  France?  have a lovely holiday.  Good luck for Friday X

Thanks Lisa - I might give her a call.  W Malling is a little out of the way as I live just outside Maidstone in Harrietsham.  I used to live in King's Hill though! How much does she charge?

Grejka - sorry, don't know what you mean by short cuts?  For what?  I agree - keep busy to keep your mind off it and try a relaxation CD for the 2 week wait.  I've got Zita West's one.

Clotted cream - sorry about your abandoned cycle  .  I also had to abandon last cycle but didn't go through EC.  That must have been very hard.  Hopefully you were just unlucky and will have better luck next time.

Pix - good luck for the IUI

And yes, I definately had lots of crampy feelings after my IUI cycle.

X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Luci-Lu,  

Sorry its my English I mean like: "BEP", "BFN" and other one.. I dont understand them


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Good evening Ladies...

I hope you are all well. Nice to see a lot of newbies here.

I wont do personals today... just thought i'd come and say Hello. Its been a while, but i have been following all your entries and stories. I just thought i'd keep a low profile for a while, while i wait for my next go. I am pleased for all of you who have reached the EC and ET stage, it can be overwhelming but stay positive...

The rest in my boat starting soon... BRING IT ON and Good Luck!! I am ready for it. I think i will start again in May. I was thinking of this month but I am counting on May, will keep you posted.

Have a nice evening and take care...

Naomie


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Just popping in to leave a link for Grejka to explain all the 'short cuts'  This should answer all your questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Best wishes to all
Maz x


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello All
I am sad and fed up.  Was supposed to have baseline scan for second ICSI on Monday, but I came off the pill on Thursday and AF has still not arrived.  I am so fed up and feel like my body is really lettiing me down.  Is it possible to do anything to make myself bleed?


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Evening ladies,

A big "welcome" to clotted cream, gregka and Pix, and welcome back to Mombassaqueen.

made-by-m - your scan sounds really good.  Keeping everything crossed for you for EC on Friday.

Jennie - sorry I can't answer your question, but I'm sure if you call the clinic and speak to one of the nurses you can get some advice.  Sending you a big   in the meantime.

I had a phone call from the clinic this afternoon to say that my blood test was back.  My FSH levels were 4.1 which is more like the figure for someone age 20 than 40 like me!  Sounds very good news for trying again at the end of this month, but still rather odd why I had to abandon last month due to poor response.  Just have to hope that Menopur will get things moving!

Katy x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome all the newbies.  

Luci - Lui - from memory i think she charges £35, i guess that is fairly standard?  It is quiet a lot but in my head being that the next cycle is NHS if it works then it is worth every penny?

Has anyone heard whether they have changed the rules to two free cycles of IVF on the NHS?

Katy - sounds like we will be starting IVF around the same time.  I will also be doing the menopur.  It did eventually work really well for me last time on my IUI cycle, so am hoping for good things from it for IVF.

Have been feeling a bit down for the last few days about the IUI not working, but have decided that I have just got to pick myself up and get on with thinking positive ready to start the IVF in May.

Hazel - I did have the cramping after my IUI for a few days but it does go.  Although i struggled to get rid of the bloating feeling for the whole two week wait, which was not too great.  Although now I am having the heaviest bleed I have had in months my body feels quiet good.  Started the microgynon yesterday so will see how that makes me feel.

Congratulations made-by-m, good luck for friday and keep us posted.

Praying for May to be a good month along with Luci- Lui, Katy and Monbasaqueen. 


Lisa xxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Can someone explian to me your status?

Ie unranked, Jnr member, full member, snr member?

How does this change?

Lisa xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi welcome to all the new people

Clotted cream im sorry to hear about your abandoned icsi cycle fingers crossed the next one goes ok

jennie if your af is taking a while you could ask them whether you could take northisterone, my cycles are always about 4 months apart so I take this to bring on a period.

Katie H thats good news about your fsh levels. fingers crossed for your next cycle

made by m good luck for friday hope it all goes well

lisa I have no idea what the status means, I was wondering the same myself 

Thanks for my replies cramping seems alot better today, wish I could put my feet up and rest but working with horses doesnt give me a chance.

best wishes to everyone else 16 days and counting before I do my pt

love Hazel


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi girls.....just a quick one to say...BFN for me!! I wanted to bring a positive start to the month for us SEFC girls...but sadly not. I am in so much pain (cramping and really painful boobies) so maybe something started??
I know I am so blessed to have our miracle and never for one moment forget that,

Good luck to all!!

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry again if i am writiing in funny way its just harder for me because I live in UK just 6 years.. My hubby doesnt have much time to corect me  )

PIx, made-by-m, Luci-lu, mombasaqueen, Katy H, waspey, hazelm - thank you for nice welcome 

Maz- Your dougther is beautiful!! thank you so much for the link I should be fine now  

Made-by-m  - I order some craft already, now waiting for delivery hope that will keep my ocupate for the the hard time waiting for the test

waspey- yes, I have heared there will be 2 IVF on NHS from JUne

Girls one more question How to create that pink info which most of them have ?? I war trying I coudnt do it

Good luck everyone


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lisa/Hazel- information about members stars here... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42486.0

Grejka- infomration on how to create a signature (pink writing) can be found here... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154314.0

hope this helps girls 
Maz x


----------



## Clare100 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!! There are no so many people on here that I'm finding it hard to send personal messages of support. 

An update from me. So they took the 37 out and I've been in pain!! Plus the nasty pessaries haven't helped .... let's hope it's all worthwhile! I already look 3 months pregnant as my stomach is sooo bloated. The lovely Rachel rang me on Tuesday to say that 24 of my crop had fertilised! I was rather gobsmacked. They'd done 18 ICSI (1 was rejected) in the end and 18 IVF. All the ICSI's took and half the IVFs had taken. It seemed as if the ICSIs were doing better than the IVFs. We agreed to freeze 7 and 7 so at this point 14 frosties were going in the pot (just another £450 quid ... never mind!!). Today I went back for my scheduled embryo transfer and way hey .... 2 grade A embryos were being popped in. Both of these were IVFs which seem to have caught up on the ICSIs. The IVF embryos will always be preferable as natural selection has taken place. Apparently one had even started to progress to the next stage so Rachel was pleased. All the others are being frozen. So I'm now flat on my back waiting for implantation to take place (Sunday apparently) .... and the 2 week wait ...!!!  Also managed to get to my accupuncture appointment too. I go to someone in Forest Row ... Ninette Sapir .. she's fab. 

My question today was 'why on earth have I not been getting pregnant if my eggs like the look of DH's sperm and fertilisation is possible?". Possible reasons are (a) I have tube problems or (2) they don't implant. So, I am visualising implantation as this seems to be the last (?) hoop at this point. 

Good luck to all of you out there!! I'll keep you updated. 

Clare
xxxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Clare -  That is fantastic news congratulations.  I hope my IVF is as successful as yours.  So do they estimate the implantation day is sunday then?  How long have you taken off work? and how long is the test date from the egg transfer?

Great to see so many on here now.  

Will post more later.

Lisa xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

That's brilliant news Claire.  Keep calm and think sticky jam! Pehaps I saw you in the waiting room today...

I had my EC today.  From the 14 that we could see on the scan on Wednesday Mr R managed to collect 9 eggs.  9 eggs again!!  I have a bit of a pattern forming, but obviously this time we will be going past the 3 days, and hoping and praying that we will have a blastocyst or 3 developing.  And if we do it will mean the transfer will be done by Mr Wilcox on Wednesday - and I have never even spoken to him.  Perhaps he will be my lucky charm!

I hope the "9" are having a good night and cannot wait until tomorrow to see how they have got on.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've blown all the newbies some good luck bubbles

xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

made-by-m  - I just wanted say that I saw and Talked few times to doctor Wilcox He was doing my HSG as well and was really gentle! so maybe that could help

Good luck Everone


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Ladies, thank you all for such a warm welcome

Honey Pot- Sorry to hear about your BFN, hope it will work for you next time round.

Clare and M- Wishing you both all the best am pleased to hear everything is going as planned thus far.  
M- On Wed I had beige top on with blue jeans; jeans again yesterday.  In fact, I'm almost always wearing jeans..    

Grejka-  What is your first language?  I've been in the UK for about 6 yrs now; grew up in NYC.  (now if any of you hear a ny accent in the waiting room, you'll know it's me   )

Lisa- I believe it is 2 free cycles of IVF as well.  

My follies have grown and have 3 good sized ones.  Will be taking the ovitrelle late tonight.  IUI on Monday.  Mixed emotions.  Guess mentally you try to prepare yourself for the possible downfall, but inside your heart you just truly want it to work.  Any tips for after?  Have read about the brazil nuts on here and milk etc.    

Good Luck to anyone else waiting (who I may have missed-sorry!)  

Enjoy the weekend.

Pix


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

HI everyone

Honeypot im so sorry to hear about ur bfn big hugs coming your way

Maz thanks for the link it will stop me wondering now

Clare100 well done for getting so many eggs fertilised im keeping my fingers crossed for you that they do their job now and implant, try to take it easy and put ur feet up

Made by m dr wilcox is really nice, he treated me while I was at pembury and did my ovarian drilling.

Pix4bu Good luck with your iui on monday I had my first one on tues. sorry I dont have any tips for after, just try to keep yourself occupied im finding that it is on my mind 24 hrs a day Im trying not to think about it but its not easy, I just keep wondering whats going on inside my body and if things are working. I got told to take it easy after so just try not to do 2 much

Hope everyone else is well 

Love Hazel


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

pix -  I am Polish and my hubby is English 


Preparing myself for next go. I found especially waiting very hard and I am trying to prepare myself bit better for next time (at least I know what it means when you wait for test) I was just getting mad   I order some sowing to keep me ocupated and give my minds a rest (hopefully). Plus bought lots of differnt herbs...

Have a great weekend and all the best Everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

maz - thank you again for your help I created now my signutre with your help


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Grejka- dh is british too; i was born in cardiff, so am fortunate to have dual citizenship

Hazel- aggh the waiting period- when's your official testing date?  I'm the 24 but with info we were told today I'm not feeling too hopeful.

Prior to IUI, DR R informed us that dh has low motility and basically if (more likely when) we come back we should go for IVF.  Dh had his test over a year ago and we were told motility was ever so slightly low but there was nothing to be concerned about.  Needless to say we were upset to find out after all this time.  Therefore, I'm not feeling too optimistic but I guess you just never know.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

hi pix4bu my test date is on the 18th, Im hating the wait, time seems to be passing so slowly. try to stay positive dont forget it only takes 1 to fertilise an egg so your still in with a chance, im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

love Hazel


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Evening all

Hope everyone is well.  I know the 2ww is really tough, I had some real ups and downs and was actually feeling quiet relaxed on the test date, only to find negative and then start my period an hour later.  Guess I was just unlucky.  Please dont lose hope though, IUI does work for a lot of people.

I am looking forward to going to the clinic weds afternoon to see Mr W and Marion to have our HIV/AIDS and Hep tests etc.  Am really keen to get started now only three more weeks of this microgynon to go now!  The mood swings have been quite bad and I have felt starving today, did anyone else get this?

Anyway great to keep up to date with everyones news, carry on posting.

Lisa xx


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hiya

Lisa - I am sorry you didn't get the result you had so wanted.  Did you mean that you are going to see Mr W today or next Wed, as I was told he wasn't in on Wednesday which is why Mr W will be doing the ET?  I am calling later  (9.05!) to check a few things anyway so I will check to see if Mr R is in but not doing procedures and let you know.

I got the call on Monday to say that of the 3 fertilised eggs, 2 were looking good and were 8 cells which is the biggest they have ever been.  I am waiting for the call tomorrow first thing to let me know how they are doing and if they have grown to blastocyst stage and what time "hopefully" I will be going in for ET.  A very exciting time - I just cannot wait... so fingers-crossed.

The embryologist did say was I sure that I wanted to wait.  Of course, this did put a little doubt in my mind but the whole purpose of this cycle, apart from the obvious of getting pregnant, was to see if they progress to blast stage.

Pix - just think about the fact that the swimmers are better than you thought.  This can only be a good thing, on the IUI side or otherwise.  Keep with it and try and take it easy.

Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Made-by-m - that's great news!  It's sounding very promising that you have some strong healthy embies there, so hopefully you wil get good news tomorrow.  Whatever happens though - don't regret the decision you made - like you said this cycle is going to tell you something important either way, you wanted all along to go to blasts so stick to your guns.

I get very bad skin with the pill, but that's about it.  Stick with it waspey, it will fly by.  I'm also going in tomorrow to see Marion and might need some cysts aspirated if they haven't gone on their own.  I'm sure they booked Mr W in to do this for me.  Could you let me know if he is in Made-by-m?  I might see you there Lisa  .

Honeypot - sorry about your BFN, lots of   for you hun XXX

Pix - stay positive hun, you never know X

Clare - well done!  Good luck to you, fingers crossed now X

A question - to those of you who have been sedated - they said no food or drink for 6 hours beforehand, does this mean I can eat breakfast 7 hours beforehand or will this be to close?  Will food still be on stomach?  Have to get up early tomorrow to take my mum to hospital first at 9, then go to T wells for 12.50, so will be starving!


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

OK - I spoke with Marian today and she confirmed that Mr R is on holiday tomorrow (Wed).  I did qualify this by then asking was he doing any office work and she said he was away.

I would give them a call to see if it is Mr W who will be doing all the procedures tomorrow.  I imagine it will be.

For sedation, again call, but I think if it's the same as they give you egg collection then you should have nil by mouth from midnight with a small glass of water after if you need it.  But I'd check if I were you.

I'll be there at 12 noon.  I'll wear a silver Bambi-like necklace so if you see me say hello because I will be by myself for the transfer this time.  OK with this BTW - just means I am getting a taxi to and from the clinic.

Hi to everyone else!

M
x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
do you mind if I join you.As you can see from my profile I am just about to start my 1st IVF/ICSI split cycle this month.I have had 2 failed IUI's at SEFC so Mr R decided to go for IVF as I have now had 9 eggs 'exposed' with little swimmers and no luck.I have been on the pill for 4 weeks and go for my baseline scan on Monday.So bizzare being on the pill again.I think, for the 1st time ,I have remembered to take them at the right time  .I used to chat alot over on the IUI boards but thought it might be nice to chat with others I have something in common with.Mr.R being one of them.

made-by-m best of luck for tomorrow  

XXX


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

made-by-m ... just wanted to send you lots of good luck for your ET today.   and   that this time will be THE ONE.

HoneyPot, so sorry to hear about your BFN.  

Hello to Luci-Lu, Hazel, Pix, waspey, grejka, Clare, drownedgirl, Dobby, lizzylou.

I have just over two weeks to go (depending on AF!) before my baseline scan.  I'm not on the pill - I think my age and the fact that I abandoned my last cycle due to poor response means they don't want to down-regulate me at all.  Just   that swapping to Menopur will make things happen this time.

Better leave things there ... I'm on holiday today and tomorrow and supposed to be tackling the garden.  With Thomas at nursery I've got no excuse, so off to find wellies, gloves etc  

Katy x


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the encouraging words.  

M-   that all goes well with you today. Sending loads of positive vibes your way.    

As for dh's swimmers they're actually worse than what we thought.  We were told that there was nothing to be concerned about when he was tested. Ah well.  Been reading up now on how to improve motility.   Will be buying Vitamin C today.  Though of course, would be wonderful if I end up with a positive.

Hazel-   you get a positive on testing day.  It's strange just waiting.

Lisa- sorry to hear of your bfn but it's great to "hear" the positivity you have for the next round.   all goes well for you.

Poppykit- Welcome, I'm a newbie to board as well and everyone has been very supportive.  Good Luck.

Katy- hope all works well for you. 

I'm so unfamiliar with IVF; not sure what the pill is for and need to familiarize myself with the terminology.  But for now with the wait, I'm doing my best not to think about it at all; just want to take it easy.  

Pix


----------



## Jennie (Penguin) (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
I went to the clinic today as I have not had a bleed since stopping the pill on 26th March.  I am now having to wait for two weeks (I hope) until this natural cycle comes to an end and then I will start injections without going on the pill.  Have to try and avoid getting any cysts as this would mean not being able to start treatment.  Is drinking lots of water supposed to stop you getting cysts?
I am desperate to start again.  We seem to have  been waiting patiently fo so long and my body keeps letting us down.  I am feeling more positive now though and guess that everything happens for a reason.  maybe my body just isn't quite ready yet to go through all of this again x


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind wishes for today.

It all went well.  We had 1 blastocyst (of the 2). It was showing all the right properties and was even starting to hatch.  I was like "lets get it in there then!!"  Just in time for Easter as well.  Test date is 20th April so not far behind you Hazel.  I am very happy and hope that I can sustain this mood for as long as possible!

Sorry Pix - I didn't read your message properly the first time.

Katy - did you decide on an Acupunturist?

As for drinking water, one should drink over 2 litres a day anyway - which is about 5 pints, and it doesn't include tea and coffee.  If you get an old pop bottle and fill it up from the start of the day you should be able to see how much you are getting through as you drink it.  I am under Doctors order to drink over 2 litres as I have low blood pressure but generally all the cells in the body rely on water, so act like a camel and pretend there's a drought coming!!

I hope everyone has a lovely Easter.
Bye for now
M
x


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, just a quick one to update you - Well I was very brave today and let themMr W talk me out of being sedated, so had the aspiration without any drugs!!!    It really hurt, I must admit!  But it was over with quite quickly and then I felt ok after about half an hour so glad I chose not to .  The biggest follie was over 6cm!!!  When they drained it, they collected a whole plastic cup full of liquid!   Couldn't believe how much there was!!!  All gone now though, yay!  I starved myself all day and was really thirsty, didn't need to in the end cos no sedation!  

Good news - I haven't got to wait for af, just starting straight away stimming tonight!!!  Can't believe I'm stimming again already!  They've put me on the same drugs again, thought I would be on meopur, but Mr W decided to try Gonal-F but 300 this time not 150.  Hoping this does the trick  .  It inflammed my stomach lining last time, when I was on 150, so   that it doesn't happen again!  

1 question - my stomach lining didn't completely shed after last time, and I've been on the pill for 2 weeks, so is quite thick already - thought you needed a THIN lining before starting stimming?!  Anyone else started stimming without having an af?  

WELL DONE made-by-m  !   for you that this is your time X

Hi to everyone else - still got stomach cramps/shooting pains and need to put the dinner on...


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

poppykit welcome, ive not been on here long and everyone has been so nice and helpful

pix4bu The wait is very weird i seem to have gone into a bit of limbo land, took my last jab today so now hoping my body does what its supposed to

jennie glad to hear your feeling more positive about this cycle im keeping everything crossed for you

Made by m thats great news to hear that one went to blastocyst at least you know they can do it  that this time it works for you, lets hope this easter we can give some good news with our tests being 2 days apart. Im glad you mentioned you had low blood pressure I have as well and sometimes go really dizzy and have to grab onto the first thing (or person ) next to me. I didnt realise drinking lots of water helps. Im def going to up my water intake

Luci lu Well done for not being sedated, I think your really brave, Dont think I could have done it, Fingers crossed this cycle goes well

Hi to everyone else who I may have missed


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

made-by-m - wonderful news that you now have a blastocyst on board!  Sounds like you're taking really good care of yourself, so   that things work out for you.  

I didn't decide on an acupuncturist - wanted to ask the clinic as one of the nurses mentioned that there are a couple that lots of patients use, so will wait to hear who their "preferred" pin-stickers are  

Hope you all have good Easter weekends, 
Katy x


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,
Thankyou for the warm welcome.It is usually quite daunting starting on a new board as there is so much to catch up on so excuse me for a while until I get to know you all.
 made-by-m great that you have a blast snuggly tucked up in there.
Luci-Lu wow you are brave.6cm and full of fluid that must have been uncomfortable.
Pix4Bu I heard that selenium is good for us and DH. A FF on an IUI board I used to go on has a DH with low sperm motility so so put him on a dose a day and the next cycle it worked for them.You will have to read up on it though as I am not sure what it does.
Jennie I think Agnus Castus is good for bringing on AF as it is used to regulate the menstral cycle.

Everyone Else hope you are all well and looking forward to the Easter break.

XXX


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

waspey said:


> Can someone explian to me your status?
> 
> Ie unranked, Jnr member, full member, snr member?
> 
> ...


This changes as the number of posts you make increases. I believe you are unranked until you make 10 posts. Jr. member until you hit 50 posts....and so on. Get busy with reading, posting and contributing and you'll see your ranking begin to change.

~VV


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone ive got a quick question I had my iui about 9 days ago and took my last pregnyl injection yest. I woke up this morning with some really sharp stabbing pains down the left side of my stomach and they have been coming on and off all day. I dont know if this is from the pregnyl or not and didnt know if anyone else had this and if its normal.

Hope evryone has a lovely easter weekend

love hazel


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Mmm, not sure Hazel - but I remember I generally had quite a lot of shooting pains/cramps after IUI, I thought it was just down to the fact that your ovaries are trying to get back to normal after all the drugs.  Could be the pregnyl though.  Give them a call if they persist X

Have a great easter everyone!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Luci-Lui I think I may have seen you at the clinic on weds, were you with a friend?I I had a 14.30 appointment and I think you may have just come out from aspiration.  I was wearing work suit black skirt and jacket.  You are lucky he persuaded you not to be sedated wish I had done that when I had IUI, unfortunately I had a lady called Nicky do my procedure as both Mr R and Mr W were not in and she persuaded me to have it!

Anyway I had an appointment with Mr W on Weds and IVF is def next stage and thankfully it will be our NHS one.  Mr W was saying hopefully new rulings will be two full IVF cycles and two frozen which will be fantastic news and gives us all such a great chance.

So we had all our blood tests for HIV etc and have been given our start date which is 27 May for base line scan.  I was gutted to be honest as Marion had told me the other day that I would be able to start early may.  So I have now got to take the pill all the way up to then.  Feels like forever and I really just want to get started again.  I guess the clinic must just be really busy what with all the NHS it is getting now?

Katy - when are you due to be starting again?

Luci-Lui - How is stimming going?  When is next scan? weds?

Hazel - unfortunately I cannot comment as I ended up doing the pessaries instead of Pregnyl due to the aspiration.  I would contact the clinic if you are at all worried?  I just remember feeling really bloated continously which was not a great feeling.

I am really struggling with water retention at the moment?  Really swollen ankles?  Was wondering if it was the pill?  not doing anything else different?  Any one any other ideas or tips?

Hope everyone having a lovely easter break and not indulging too much!

Chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies  ,  Hope eveyone had good Easter!!!??

I had great Easter with hubby and puppy   but emotionaly I am wreck... Maybe someone feel so down like me and fancey a chat and coffee??

I have an apointment 20 of April with dr R. We had IUI 11 of march (BFN) so I hope we going to talk about next go...
I have a question to you. How many IUI and IVF we have for free with NHS??
I understood that 3 IUI and 2 IVF but I dont know why I think we going stright after 1st IUI for IVF



Sorry for my English 

regards and best wishes for everyone


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone hope you all had a good easter

Waspy sorry your not starting as early as you had hoped, hopefully time will pass quickly and you can get started asap. Ive not been on the pill so im afraid I cant help you on that 1, hopefully someone else will be able to advise you.

Grejka Im really sorry to hear about your bfn Big hugs coming your way  . 

As for me im still waiting to test( 4 days to go.) Pain seems to be alot better now so im putting it down to the pregnyl although I keep getting occasional af like pains so not really sure what is going on. Im just going to have to wait and see.

Hope everyone else is well

Hazel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.............................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=191052.new#new


----------

